# إرسم خريطة على Google Earth ثم إنقلها للأوتوكاد فى ثوانى



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*كلنا يعرف البرنامج الشهير **Google Earth وقد زادت تطبيقاته فى الآونة الاخيرة*
*حتى طالت مجالات كثيرة ومتنوعة.*

*وكذلك أصبح برنامج **Google Earth مستخدما على نطاق واسع فى الأعمال المساحية*
*وبدأً من الإصدار الرابع أصبح من الممكن إستخدامه فى رسم خرائط مساحية على صور الأقمار الصناعية تصلح لتطبيقات كثيرة مفيدة ومتطورة فالبرنامج يعطى للمستخدم إمكانية رسم نقط وخطوط ومضلعات بدقة عالية على صور الأقمار الصناعية , ويمكن إخراج هذه الرسومات على هيئة ملف **KML .*

*واليوم أعرض لكم برنامج **EarthCAD V1 الذى يمكنه أن يقرأ ملف **KML ثم يقوم بتحويله إلى **ملف **DXF الخاص ببرنامج **AutoCAD وبالتالى:*
*فإن ما تم رسمه فى برنامج **Google Earth **يمكن قراءته ببرنامج **AutoCAD , ولا يخفى على أحد يعمل فى مجال المساحة ما لهذه الإمكانية **من فوائد كثيرة ومنها:*
*1- إمكانية تجميع ما تم رفعه بالمساحة الأرضية مع ما تم رفعه من صور*
*الأقمار الصناعية فى رسمة واحدة على الـ **AutoCAD وإستخدام إمكانياته فى أعمال الـ **Edit.*

*2- إستكمال المعالم اتى لم يتم رفعها بالمساحة الأرضية لصعوبة الوصول إليها أو نسيها *
*ولا يمكن العودة إليها أو لغيره من الاسباب*

*3- كذلك يمكن رفع الطرق والمدقات بدقة مناسبة لكثير من التطبيقات أهمها التخطيط *
*4- بل يمكن أيضا رفع بلوكات المبانى والمعالم التفصيلي بدقة مقبولة كما سوف نرى لاحقاً*

*هذه صورة للنافذة الرئيسية للبرنامج*
*




*

*وهذه بعض إمكانيات البرنامج غير التحويل من **KML إلى **DXF:*
*1- يُمَكِِِِّن برنامج **Earth CAD المستخدم من تعريف نظام جغرافى وطنى خاص بالبلد الذى يعمل فيه بكل جزئيات الإسقاط ومعاملات التحويل بحيت يحول إحداثيات الكائنات الرسومية ( نقط – خطوط – مضلعات ) المرسومة بواسطة **Google Earth من النظام الجيوديسى العالمى الذى *
*يستخدمه **Google Earth وهو**WGS-84 إلى النظام الوطنى المحلى بإحداثياته الشبكية **E N الذى عرفه المستخدم وبذلك تكون إحداثيات ملف **.dxf على النظام المُعرف , وبالتالى يمكنه ربط ما تم رفعه بالمساحة الأرضية مع ما تم رفعه من على صور الأقمار الصناعية لأن كلاهما أصبح مرسوم فى نفس نظام الإحداثيات.*

*ويجب الإنتباه إلى أنه كلما كانت معاملات التحويل المستخدمة دقيقة كلما كانت نتيجة التحويل دقيقة , ويستطيع المستخدم أن يحفظ ثوابت ومعاملات تعريف النظام الجيوديسى فى ملف **ASCII Text بحيث يمكنه تحميله فى أى وقت يشاء دون الحاجة إلى إعادة تعريفه كلما أراد إستخدامه. *

*2- بالنسبة للمستخدم الغير متمرس فى الأنظمة الجيوديسية والإسقاط يوجد فى البرنامج أداة مفيدة للغاية تسمى : **Use UTM of WGS-84 (Automatic Zone Detection) *
*عندما يقوم المستخدم بتفعيل هذا الخيار , فإن البرنامج يقوم بإسقاط إحداثيات **Google Earth *
*على الإحداثيات الشبكية العالمية **UTM ويقوم بتحديد منطقة الإسقاط أوتوماتيكياً , والفائدة الكبرى*
*من هذه الأداة ان المستخدم الغير متمرس فى الأنظمة الجيوديسية يمكنه الحصول على الرسومات فى *
*النظام الشبكى **UTM وبإستخدام نقطتين أو ثلاثة معلومة له فى كلا من **WGS-84 وكذلك فى نظامه المحلى يمكنه تحويل ما تم رفعه بـ **Google Earth إلى إحداثياته الوطنية عن طريق عمل **Rubber Sheeting أو عمل **Alignment أى دوران الرسمة وضبط حجمها .*

*3- بالإضافة لملف الـ **DXF الذى ينتجه البرنامج فإنه يعطى للمستخدم إمكانية إنتاج ملف أخر من أحد الأنواع التالية: *
*- ملف **SDR الخاص بأجهزة المحطة الكاملة **Sokkia والذى يتعامل معه *
*برنامج **SDR Map.*
*- ملف الإحداثيات الجغرافية ( خط الطول وخط العرض ) لكل النقاط والخطوط والمضلعات.*
*- ملف الإحداثيات الشبكية ( **E N ) على النظام الذى عرفه أو إختارة المستخدم لكل النقط والخطوط **والمضلعات.*

*4-** إذا كنت تعلم عناصر النظام الجيوديسى لبلدك أو لمنطقة المشروع الذى تعمل به فيمكنك ان تُعرف **هذه العناصر للبرنامج حتى يستعملها فى التحويل و الإسقاط .*
*وذلك يتم بإستخدام هذه الأداة:*
*



*



*وللمتمرس فى الجيويسيا والإسقاط فلا غنى له عن هاتين الأداتين أيضا:*



*الأولى لإختيار أو تعريف **Ellipsoid للنظام الجيوديسى المستخدم*
*



*



*والثانية لإجراء بعض الحسابات الجيوديسية البسيطة*
*



*

*أما** إذا كنت غير متمرس بالأنظمة الجيوديسية وثوابت الإسقاط , أو لاتعرفها بالنسبة لمنطقة المشروع فلا تحزن كل ما عليك هو:*

*نشط الخيار **UTM of WGS-84 Automatic Zone Detection فيقوم البرنامج بإستخدام النظام **الشبكى العالمى **UTM-WGS-84 ويحدد منطقة الإسقاط أوتوماتيكيا .*
*وساعتها تكون فقط بحاجة إلى **نقطتين أو ثلاثة معلومة الإحداثيات على نظامك المحلى وموجودة على الخريطة التى رسمتها بواسطة **برنامج **Google Earth لتوجية الخريطة المحولة إلى الأوتوكاد حتى تقع فى نفس نظام **إحداثياتك الوطنى وذلك إما بعمل :*
*- Alingment *
*- أو Rubber Sheeting *

*وهذه بعض الأمثلة العملية على رسم الخرائط على Google Earth وتصديرها للأوتوكاد*

*المثال الأول :*
*المسجد النبوى الشريف - على ساكنه أفضل صلاة وأزكى تسليم*

*1- هذه هى الصورة الفضائية مجردة بدون أى رسومات*
*



*


*2-وهذه هى الصورة بعدما رسمنا عليها الخريطة*
*



*


*3- وأخيرا الخريطة بعدما صدرناها للأوتوكاد*
*



*


*المثال الثانى :*
*فى دولة قطر الحبيبة جدا إلى قلبى*

*هذه صورة النادى الأهلى فى الدوحة مجردة بدون أى رسومات*
*



*


2-وهذه صورته بعدما رسمنا عليه الخريطة






3- وأخيرا الخريطة بعدما صدرناها للأوتوكاد






كفاية كده ولا عاوزين مثال ثالث ...

ماشى ..

هذه صورة تجمعات سكنية






وهذه الخريطة بعدما صدرناها للأوتوكاد






وختاما ..

1- هذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج مضغوط Rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518260/73427e3c/EarthCAD_Manual.html

وهذا رابط كتيب الشرح PDF غير مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/52524719/4e6257dc/EarthCAD_Manual.html
لكن عند تنزيله - إذا بدأ التنزيل التلقائى - ألغه Cancel وإضغط زر Downlod Now لعيب فى الموقع

2- وهذا رابط فيلم فيديو لشرح البرنامج - مضغوط - Rar - Autoextract
http://www.4shared.com/file/48694423/1e424f37/EarthCAD.html

3- وهذا رابط لكيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج - Rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

ونفس الملف لكيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج ولكن AutoExtract 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518515/49260af1/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html


يسعدنى تلقى تعليقاتكم وإستفساراتكم وطلبات النسخة التجريبية على:

xxxxxxxxxxxx
مع الشكر لجهدك .. ولكننا لا نسمح بإيراد وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات .. لو سمحت التواصل يكون من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
المشرف العام

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوراً ياأخى على المشاركات الرائعة وبرجاء إرسال نسخة البرنامج حيث من المهتمين بالجوجول وقد حصلت
مسبقا على برنامج يقوم بالعكس حيث لدى مخططات جوية باحداثيات دولية لمكة كاملة واقوم بنقلها الى الجوجول 
ثم حفظ الصورة واعادتها الى الاوتوكاد لوضعها بدقة اسفل المخطط الجوى وإليك مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
ty2KwS75BNc - P9IYdajqxui - zyaQvgxcMCQ - tVqc8FidPx1 - QVo98s3RieE
x%:v$J](k~z#VPgM+S6~f(reIalmgE{NJ]c}X8t`u-3JjLI.N`QzCGE
j,V*\R[e}sZW7%5`zIG}h+"#UCztYAyIJ=pDt{'q_'3Is[./:ILvHNPzx1N)x:vtyDL'5q(&ht+/PIb02Iiw>Y>[W4(x&b8xr<q*#>%X`NcfEGE
dRu?J~v#A4f^.bh'[email protected];jOjH%Zs?2q.EAI
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ سامح

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا - وصلنى بريدك الإلكترونى وإنتظر منى الرد عليه غدا صباحا إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## super_engineer (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا
شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يا سوبر مهندس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## newart (25 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك​
تم التعديل مع الشكر للأخ أحمد على التنويه
المشرف العام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل newart 

جزاك الله كل خير

وإسمح لى أن أن أعلق على شىء

الشعار المتحرك فى مشاركتك المكتوب فية (بارك الله فيك)
أجدنى لا أستسيغ حركة لفظ الجلالة على هذا النحو وأخشى أن يتعارض هذا مع تقديس أسماء الله الحسنى

بارك الله فيك 

لو كان الشعار ثابتا لكان أكثر توقيرا

جزاك الله كل خير لسعة صدرك وتقبلك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## قاسم عبد (26 يونيو 2008)

*مشاركه من الطراز الممتاز*

حقيقة وفرت لنا مجهود كبير في مجال المساحه رغم اني لم جرب الدقة 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوعبد الملك (26 يونيو 2008)

سأستعمله إن شاء الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابونايف (26 يونيو 2008)

*شكر اخي*

الف شكر يابو عبد الملك .......":12:

انا هاوي اوتكاد طبيعة عملي كذلك تعلمت بدون دورة يعني ممارسة

الله يعافيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

* الأخ قاسم - أكرمك الله وجزاك الله خيرا
دقة التحويل تتوقف على عدة عوامل اهمها:
1- دقة صور جوجل إيرث
2- دقة رسمك على صورجوجل إيرث هل تنطبق النقاط على النقاط والخطوط على الخطوط
3- دقة معاملات التحويل المستخدمة

الأخ أبو عبد الملك
الأخ الرديهى أبو نايف

مرحبا بكما ... وجزاكما الله خيرا

إذا أردتم نسخ تجريبية من البرنامج يسعدنى تلقى بريد منكم بمفتاح الفلاشة الرقمى
وأنا أرسل نسخة البرنامج التجريبية لكل من يرسل لى المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشته
على البريد 

xxxxxxxxxxxx
مع الشكر لجهدك .. ولكننا لا نسمح بإيراد وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات .. لو سمحت التواصل يكون من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
المشرف العام

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

مكشور اخى الكريم وانا بجد محتاج لهذا البرنامج


----------



## المجاهد عمر (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قدمت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بلاك روز (27 يونيو 2008)

اخي العزيز احمد المبرمج
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان على ما تقدمه من برامج مفيده ومعلومات قيمه 
لك حبي وتقديري

دمت بخير وعافيه من الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل والإخوة الأعزاء
garary
المجاهد عمر
بلاك روز

جزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركاتكم الطيبة 

لكل من يريد نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 
يسعدنى تلقى بريد منكم بمفتاح الفلاشة الرقمى
وأنا أرسل نسخة البرنامج التجريبية لكل من يرسل لى المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشته
على البريد 

xxxxxxxxxxxx
مع الشكر لجهدك .. ولكننا لا نسمح بإيراد وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات .. لو سمحت التواصل يكون من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
المشرف العام

أو إترك بريدك والمفتاح الرقمى للفلاشة فى مشاركة هنا

إستخدم برنامج GenFlash.exe لتوليد مفتاح رقمى للبرنامج 
كما هو مشروح فى الملف فى هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

ثم أرسله لى أو ضعه هنا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم احمد المبرمج ممكن ترسل لى البرنامج على الاميل
GB-M2000*************
هذا هو المفتاح الرقمى للفلاشة
zDyIPriHtw - 1lX8XK3hqG - zwYiYkQpBj - aNjQ4PA5Im - 1gUmrKuq7J


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

الاميل على ********


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل garary
1- فضلا إكتب المفتاح الرقمى كاملا أى 
Code 3 - Code 2 - Code 1 - Key

أو إنسخ محتويات الملف FlashKey.txt وضعها هنا 
2- XXXXXXXXXXXX

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز
XXXXXXXXXXX 
zDyIPriHtw - 1lX8XK3hqG - zwYiYkQpBj - aNjQ4PA5Im - 1gUmrKuq7J
P&F*m=;\_Y$Kc^`v\@pB.P=VyWD-xy}>#@8AGE


&bTp27siGtcIlsYso>>.=:V9e|?I^DSrgsGXtbsGtw5X(1U8/u|(oz:V/(I=Jv\e8$-<]!&5T8KFvbdvaUD_BLIAGG



ryJBfH|[email protected]%8tQz)|;f#>#FfAd


----------



## هيثم القضارف (27 يونيو 2008)

*سلام*

جزاك الله خيرآ الاخ احمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل / هيثم القضارف

جزاك الله خيرا وأكرمنا الله وإياك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (30 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
xxxxxxxxxx
ارجوا ارسال نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 يونيو 2008)

انا من الذين يتابعون مواضيعك بالمنتدي فهي 10/10 مجهود رائع فيه منفعه للمهندسين ربنا يوفقك اخي احمد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس محمد سند البندارى - جزاك الله خيرا
برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى

***********************************************************************************************

المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو
أكرمنا الله وإياك وجزاك الله ألف خير
برجاء مراجعة بريدك الإلكترونى


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جابر المهندس (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل عل المشاركة المتميزة.................جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج .طبقت الاجراء ولكن لم يتم نسخ مارسمتة على جوجل الى الاتوكاد
ارجوا توضيح ذلك بمزيد من الشرح


----------



## مهاجر (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: أحمد المبرمج 
‎ ‎
على هذا الموضوع المميز وحبك لمنفعة الأخرين

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

ملاحظة:
تم بعد إذنك أخي تعديل مشاركتك بسبب إيراد وسائل الإتصال ... يمكن التواصل على الرسائل الخاصة بغرض ارسال البرنامج للأعضاء المهتمين‎ ‎


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ Garary برجاء قراءة كتيب شرح البرنامج فكل شىء موضح فيه بالتفصيل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى المهاجر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## newart (3 يوليو 2008)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل newart 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## بن جدو (4 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل بن جدو

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (7 يوليو 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل عيدان السبعاوى

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## MOAIYED (12 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكشور اخى الكريم وأتمنا لك التوفيق والازدهار 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل Moaiyed جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذا الجهد و إليك المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة خاصتي
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
znHVyoyDDt - PD5DkJRq6H - tPiqsiUqSA - awmeSZohYq - 1FtFLJmzqP
p<[6%O'bA&Fp7bHQ,<me&,c=ej8n!/MPH`hx9(<K2=OkUEEG
;nj$|=U6i;Iqm&FGn-XB;%EM>"[hA'FO',#QJ2!'sL]nM}1AO+o=';~r[g&J*f|gv8Rr,9.Kv9N3V%Q;x6<uWYmkXdy}EEI
S<ljilSxK5m&dwk[z"dGA


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد حسام العانى 

يبدو انك نسيت ان تكتب بريدك الإلكترونى
فأنا لا أدرى كيف أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السلفى (14 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس جيولوجي جديد (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع الرائع
وانا يشرفني تواجدي معكم جميعا

.............. شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع الرائع هذا 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا - وصلنى بريدك الإلكترونى وإنتظر منى الرد عليه غدا صباحا إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل السلفى ... جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

الأخ الفاضل مهندس جيولوجى ... جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

الأخ الفاضل مصطفى الجمل... جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

شرفتمونى بزيارة الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس خالد أبو الفضل

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (21 يوليو 2008)

الأخ أحمد أرجو المعذرة على هذه السهوة و إليك بريدي الالكتروني housam_alanni*********** وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ محمد حسام العانى

مع الأسف العنوان البريدى غير واضح على أى بريد

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل هانى صابر محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد إليك العنوان البريدي بوضوح housam_alanni*********** وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (26 يوليو 2008)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (26 يوليو 2008)

أرجو المساعدة كيف يمكنني الحصول على هذا البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ محمد حسام العانى

حتى يظهر بريدك الإلكترونى فى المنتدى ضع مسافة Space يمين ويسار العلامة @

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشا


----------



## جمال المهدى (1 أغسطس 2008)

بدء حبى يزداد للمساحة كما يزداد يوماً عن يوم لهذا المنتدى الحبيب و أعضاءة المعطائين


----------



## أبوالمعتز (1 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك أخي المهندس أحمد على البرنامج جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
لقد قمت بأرسال المفتاح الرقمي الخاص بفلاشتي للإميل الخاص بك ومنتظر البرنامج
أخوك مهندس/أبوالمعتز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل جميعا

جزاكم الله خيرا

يجب ان أوضح شىء هام 
النسخة التى أرسلها للزملاء الافاضل هى نسخة تجريبية لمعرفة وظائف البرنامج وتجربته
أما النسخة الكاملة فهى تجارية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## م وائل حسنى (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (3 أغسطس 2008)

:31:شكرا على هذه المعلومات:31:
:31:ووفقك اللـــــــــــــــــــــه:31:


----------



## mohandes_leb (4 أغسطس 2008)

take my nb
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1TO0TtruZR9 - QOOXI2h2E5S - aTUMWF0r9oK - avvbaWqycfs - z8iTaWVNCNs
,r`n]%u+,[email protected]!aB0+:WEA`{+F'U/D7}[RKQAv*M"7?*#BbhG
LPge-iyJbZ0nV)XoFT,;OW%?>)F)JjWwX<b~70Qa+;6j7"qIqSKeg1#KZ3jyqWIm^dZDbp]iyPJnMV}W4p%T8Q$r:\&dhG
a5{q#,2\!$0ADcf!+2p(vbcdCA

send to my mail,, aliashour_2000*************


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل باسم مرزوق
جزاك الله خيرا

الاخ الفاضل mohandes_leb 
بريدك الإلكترونى غير واضح
برجاء وضع مسافة Space على يمين ويسار العلامة @

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه الإيضاح housam_alanni @ yahoo.com


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله و الحمد لله والله أكبر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد حسام العانى 

إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبة على بريدك الإلكترونى غدا نظرا لإنشغالى اليوم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخ أحمد هل من الممكن أن أجد هذا البرنامج في السوق


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

والحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

والله أكبر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد حسام العانى

أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص

برجاء مراجعتها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
كيف احصل علي earth cad
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل إبراهيم حسيين محمد

الروابط لاتزال تعمل وقد جربتها من دقائق قليلة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المسااح (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورعاك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المسااح
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك ورزقنا وإياك والمسلمين الفردوس الأعلى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم.
برنامج رائع جدا و يقضي على كثير من الصعوبات التي كنا نتلقاها في جمع المعلومات الخاصة بمخططات الهيئةetat de fait في كثير من المشاريع التي نعمل عليها بارك الله فيكم وجعل دلك في ميزان حسناتكم.
مريم محمد علي.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة مريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبوالمعتز (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندس احمد
أرسل لك البيانات المطلوبه وكما أرجو أرسال البرنامج

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PJaZw0TmA7U - zmnudLIIV27 - 1Js5vHgxhJE - 1fPu8aY0u2p - tm2d8AsbHyC
f7-cS&}v0v^_f}jl6uk28q9E_[D7BBFK"|rZ|>^,dD`J9RbGI
V4H"k\bPBEFTvy5c;LcHuJ)aBHJ(>RS~9jzD_;q]mp>aqHPMP/?6j?!{yqWK!Kx_z&5j%OB#>][email protected]:^7EjQ$p%dGh
a9IA]|j9NKWE;TLK!Lu1YDcf!+2p(vbckdbb

wadhahali @ yah . com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل ابو المعتز

أرسلت لك منذ دقاثق النسخة التجريبية للبرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Muhammad sur (19 أغسطس 2008)

*Thanks*

thanks for you...................................I hope you will success in your jobs...thanks alot.......:75:


----------



## لورنس الحج (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت كيف يمكننا الحصول على البرنامج
EarthCAD V1


----------



## لورنس الحج (19 أغسطس 2008)

PT5C4WuLixN - z8UJheo5YEM - 1OmOyg2Kxe4 - PvOQ1qwPqVf - tvBZEqLyVGm
e1O)kN~}xJd>M!v0xHh<M*^)6!{an* I;06+]bdvabAG
~3<p0&9E8EL2z<P}hRrr_3m2%wi3GKPf8T97-q)*{tW;W&\TFZ^PBME)d46(sb4:5Nv)D}"27AFq0e{1dAG
H/I;(`HneCpMZuUBH"9YmCfA
ارجو ارسال البرنامج مع العلم أن المعلومات السابقة خاصة بالفلاشة
على الأبميل : lorans1975**********************
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

والله مفيد جدا وممنونين


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

>> الأخ الزميل الفاضل Muhammad Sur
جزاك الله كل خير
وانا أيضا أتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق


>> الاخ الزميل الفاضل لورنس الحاج
بريدك الإلكترونى غير ظاهر - أرجو أن تضع مسافة Space على يمين ويسار العلامة @ حتى يظهر

>> الاخ الزميل الفاضل فراس 76
جزاك الله خيرا

وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يرضى عنى وعنكم وعن المسلمين أجمعين

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبيررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس محمد عبده

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رسالة الى الأخ الفاضل أحمد المبرمج*

PT5C4WuLixN - z8UJheo5YEM - 1OmOyg2Kxe4 - PvOQ1qwPqVf - tvBZEqLyVGm
e1O)kN~}xJd>M!v0xHh<M*^)6!{an* I;06+]bdvabAG
~3<p0&9E8EL2z<P}hRrr_3m2%wi3GKPf8T97-q)*{tW;W&\TFZ^PBME)d46(sb4:5Nv)D}"27AFq0e{1dAG
H/I;(`HneCpMZuUBH"9YmCfA
ارجو ارسال البرنامج مع العلم أن المعلومات السابقة خاصة بالفلاشة
على الأبميل : lorans1975 @ gmail.com
أو loransalhaj @ hotmail.com
loransalhaj @ yahoo.com
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل المهندس لورنس الحج

جزاك الله خيرا 

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج على بريدك loransalhaj @ yahoo.com

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مازن العراقي (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قدمت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​ 

:72::72::72::72::72:​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مازن العراقى 

جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل nazmy6
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل طاهر
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
مشكورين على هذه المعلومات المهمة والتى تفيد الأنسان ونتمنى لك دوام التقدم والرقي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـرآآآ يآ بشمهندس والي المزيد أن شآء الله


----------



## ميشوشو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوراً ياأخى على المشاركات الرائعة وبرجاء إرسال نسخة البرنامج حيث من المهتمين بالجوجول وقد حصلت
مسبقا على برنامج يقوم بالعكس حيث لدى مخططات جوية باحداثيات دولية لمكة كاملة واقوم بنقلها الى الجوجول 
ثم حفظ الصورة واعادتها الى الاوتوكاد لوضعها بدقة اسفل المخطط الجوى وإليك مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى
Generated Key And Codes:


----------



## houssam_f (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الافاضل 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ح ي عبد الرحمان (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا عبقري ونرجوا منك ان توافينا بالجديد كلما امكن لك دالك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## طبويوسف (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مراه (18 سبتمبر 2008)

this is my flash code ,please send me the software

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1BAIsaidOOU - QmoVfen4677 - aBCZulwiMrE - 1fW963upPhp - zfLW6qIQyQC
Z*luv4DQY!m?PR#~g,[r`v`mA%;oGSW1]`}>AGA
V0}~\M--gb},@sW_n2.T#Tb~0[wNcWLRW9&@s\>TvWkxZCtw;1R{S&Ad0K9#xGaF3dFKx\vCGTcf!+2p(CGj
i"/c*s;T1V_8#Y?^{;OR>#BPy{*#?/CAd


----------



## ضياء الدين مدنية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مراه
أرسل لى بريدك الإلكترونى

الأخ الفاضل ضياء الدين
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل
لكن في برنامج كوكل ايرث ممكن التقاط صورة لاي موقع و حفظها و من ثم استيرادها في برمامج اوتوكاد و استخدم ادوات اوتوكاد في رسم الموقع المراد رفعه وعلى الصورة المأخوذة من كوكل ايرث كخلفية و بعد الانتهاء ازيل الصورة و اصحح الابعاد بأستخدام ايعاز سكيل في اوتوكاد و احصل على نفس النتيجة و بدون برامج وسيطة
مع التقدير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل أحمد
جزاك الله خيرا و شرفت الموضوع بالمرور عليه 

لى تحفظات كثيرة على الطريقة التى وصفتها :
1- حتى تلتقط صورة من الجوجل إيرث و تستطيع ان ترفع المعالم من عليها بواسطة الأوتوكاد يجب أن تكون الصورة
واضحة لحد كبير حتى تستطيع رؤية المعالم ومن ثم الرسم عليها ولذلك يجب أن تلتقط صور لمناطق صغيرة نسبيا
لكل منطقة صورة ثم تجمعهم سويا وهذا يستلزم الكثير من العمل فى المشروعات كبيرة المساحة نسبيا
أحد المكاتب الإستشارية فى القاهرة إشترى منى هذا البرنامج لرفع الطرق الرئيسية على مستوى جمهورية مصر
العربية كلها بغرض التخطيط فتخيل كم صورة كنت تحتاج أخذها من الجوجل إيرث بوضوح يكفيك لترسم عليه 
بالأوتوكاد وبحيث تغطى مساحة مصر كلها ؟؟؟!!!
وآخرون أردوا أن يرفعوا الترع والمصارف الرئيسة أيضا للتخطيط - وما قلته عن الطرق ينسحب أيضا على 
الترع والمصارف

2- تصحيح الابعاد بواسطة ايعاز سكيل هو تصحيح يعتمد على علاقة خطية من الدرجة الأولى
Linear First Order أما برنامجى فيعمل إسقاط ميركيتور الإسطوانى المستعرض وهو علاقة غير خطية و من درجات عالية
Heigher Order وهذا لا يحل محل ذاك وخصوصا فى أطراف كل Zone من مناطق الإسقاط حيث التشويه
أقصاه Distortion is Maximum 

3- حتى تستطيع إستخدام الإيعاز سكيل فإنك تحتاج لقياس أطوال بعض المعالم الموجودة فى الطبيعة والمعلومة على
الخريطة لتحصل منها على نسبة الإسكيل Scale الذى ستستخدمه فى التصغير أو التكبير وكلما كبرت أبعاد مشروعك
إحتجت لمسافات أكبر لتوجيهه بدقة مقبولة

4- أو تحتاج لمعرفة إحداثيات نقطتين على الأقل موجودتين فى الطبيعة وعلى الخريطة لتوجيه رسمتك فى نظام
الإحدثيات الذى ستخرج خرائطك عليه

الخلاصة: تصلح الطريقة التى وصفتها فى مناطق صغيرة جدا مع الحاجة لأرصاد فى الطبيعة
بينما ببرنامجى لا تحتاج لأى أرصاد من الطبيعة وتستطيع أن تعمل على مستوى بلد بأكمله

ولك وافر الشكر والتحية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ احمد على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا ونسال الله لك التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل أحمد
على الرحب والسعة فى كل وقت
وجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## حسان ابو خريش (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخ حسان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهندسة مي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج وهذه المساهمة الفعالة
كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الزميلة الفاضلة المهندسة مى

جزاك الله ألف خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخ مصطفى

كل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مازن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخوي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا - الله يعطيك العافية أخ مهندس المساحة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## newart (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## newart (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ماقدمت​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخى newart

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## عزيز4554 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل على طرحك المميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الزميل عزيز 4554 

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل 4554 
تلقيت رسالتك على الخاص وأرسلت إليك النسخة التجريبية التى تعمل مع فلاشتك
لا تتردد فى الإستفسار عن أى شىء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجدامام (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على فعل الخيرات فمن دل على خير فله اجره واجر من عمل به الى يوم القيامه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل ماجد إمام

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
ترقبوا شرح كيفية الرسم على الجوجل إيرث بالتفصيل 

قريبا جدا ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سولارلونر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد السلام والتحيه واطيب الامنيات بمناسبه العيد السعيد (وعذرا ع التاخير)اعاده الله عليكم بكل الخير والصحه والسلامه .ارجو منك ان ترسل لي برنامج google earth الى اوتوكاد وساكون شاكره فضلك علما باني ارسلت لك اميل به الفاشه الرقمي .وفي الختام سلاماما رقم الفلاش الرقمي فهوGenerated Key And Codes:------------------------[For Flash Memory]PtVUblHkrDz - z7VlLuOBg5m - 1hijZmUtwoc - PZ1w7GZwCfO - tZyf7GfZYNTc|_`;[email protected]_mh##mhbfS/#/h6N4fD]TGFNS]_>#AIb_#ZI9vm6aIL2z>bm3]|r\yNJH&*S|'%EKyu;]nsPpIz:f(Xfvi:Faq"9(rA}jzqq:+


----------



## سولارلونر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اميلي هو 
على ******
sophii2000
واكون شاكره فضلك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*الزميلة الاخت الفاضلة سولارلونر*
*إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك غدا صباحا *​ 
***************************************************** 

*الزملاء الأفاضل:*
*أصغر عناصر الرسم فى جوجل إيرث هى النقطة*
*أوكما يسمونها فى مصطلح البرنامج **] علامة مكان **[ أو **Placemark*​ 
*الخطوات المبينة فى الصورة التالية لإضافة نقطة **] علامة مكان **[ *​ 
*




*​ 
*1- إضغط رمز إضافة **] علامة مكان **[ فتظهر نافذة خصائص العلامة وتظهر العلامة نفسها*
*وحولها مربع يومض باللون الأصفر , حرك العلامة بالفأرة (الماوس) إلى المكان الذى تريده*
*2- إكتب إسم العلامة (المكان)*
*3- غير شكل العلامة من مجموعة أشكال مختلفة يمكن أن تختار منهم*
*4- إضغط اللسان **Style, Color لتغير لون العلامة واللون الذى يكتب به إسم العلامة*
*كما فى الصورة التالية*​ 
*



*​ 
*5- إضغط على الزر الأصفر الذى أضع عليه رقم 1 فتظهر نافذة إختيار لون الكتابة*
*6- إضغط على الزر الأحمر الذى أضع عليه رقم 2 فتظهر نافذة إختيار لون العلامة*
*7- إضغط اللسان **Altitude لتحديد نوع الإرتفاع الخاص بالعلامة كما فى الصورة التالية*​ 
*



*​ 

*** **Clamped to ground أى ستكون العلامة ملتصقة بالأرض تماما*
*** **Relative to ground أى ستأخذ إرتفاعها بالنسبة لسطح الأرض (ليس سطح البحر)*
*** **Absolute أى ستأخذ إرتفاعها بالنسبة لـ **WGS-84 *​ 
*عندما تنتهى من تحديد كل إختياراتك إضغط زر **OK فتثبت العلامة مكانها*​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة المهندسة سولارلونر

قمت بإرسال النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج على بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء ... هل من تعليق أو ملاحظة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل الكبير*********** شكرا************


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المنتصر للرسول

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالمناسبة برنامج google earth يمكن المستخدم من عمل نموذج مجسم لأى مبنى بواسطة أدوات الرسم
وتغيير بعض الخصائص سنتطرق إليها لاحقاً بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والآن مع ...
 
رسم المسارات والمضلعات 
يمكنك رسم مسارات ومضلعات حرة الشكل وحفظها في المجلد الأماكن الخاصة بي كما هو الحال عندما تريد علامة موضعية. تشترك المسارات والمضلعات في كافة ميزات بيانات العلامة الموضعية، بما في ذلك الاسم والوصف وعرض النمط والموقع

اتبع الخطوات التالية لرسم مسار أو مضلع في العارض ثلاثي الأبعاد.
1- حدد المنطقة التي تريد تمييزها بعلامة بشكل أفضل. كلما زادت تفاصيل العرض الخاص بك، كلما تمكن الرسم الخاص بك من تتبع ميزة الأرض بشكل أقرب. من القائمة إضافة، حدد مسارًا (Ctrl + Shift + T) أو مضلعًا (Ctrl + Shift + G). يظهر مربع الحوار "مسار جديد" أو "مضلع جديد" ويتغير شكل المؤشر إلى أداة رسم مربع. أدخل سمات الرسم الخاص بك تمامًا كما تفعل مع أي نوع آخر من بيانات الأماكن.

2- قم بتغيير اللون (علامتا التبويب النمط واللون) للخط أو المضلع من اللون الأبيض الافتراضي لتحسين رؤية الشكل الذي تحاول رسمه. انقر نافذة البرناممج لبدء الرسم الخاص بك واستخدم الطرق التالية للوصول إلى الشكل الذي تطلبه:

شكل حر 
 انقر مرة واحدة واستمر في النقر ثم قم بالسحب. يتغير شكل المؤشر إلى سهم لأعلى للإشارة إلى أنك تستخدم وضع الشكل الحر. أثناء قيامك بسحب المؤشر خلال العارض ثلاثي الأبعاد، يتبع الرسم المحيط بالشكل مسار المؤشر الخاص بك. إذا كنت ترسم مسارًا، فيظهر نتيجة لذلك خط، وإذا كنت ترسم مضلعًا، فينشأ عن ذلك شكل من خلال مسار المؤشر الخاص بك، يصل دائمًا بين نقاط البداية ونقاط النهاية. 
شكل منتظم 
انقر وحرك الماوس إلى نقطة جديدة وانقر لإضافة نقاط جديدة. في هذا الوضع، يظل شكل المؤشر على هيئة أداة رسم مربع، ويكون المسار أو المضلع الذي ترسمه نفس الشيء تمامًا كما في إنشاء المسار 

وللحديث بقية ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## GEMY86 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل Gem86 جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تعرف ...

يمكن استخدام مجموعة من أوضاع الرسم لرسم حواف منحنية وحواف مستقيمة. للانتقال من وضع الشكل الحر إلى وضع منتظم، حرر فقط زر الماوس، ثم ضع المؤشر على مكان جديد وانقر فوقه. فيتم رسم حافة مستقيمة بين النقطة الأخيرة وأحدث النقاط التي تم رسمها. قم بعكس العملية لإدخال وضع رسم حر النموذج مرة أخرى.

والسلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس العبد الفقير الى الله مصطفى من الجزائر
أعمل في مجال البيئة أحتاج الى خرائط وإليكم مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QBexqeC4jmv - tfeHUrBLPVt - PmsFiuJ3ng9 - P5IHm4K8hVL - a52RB4cgGGS
~a>[email protected],Bo7{Hi}VnZ9xKj~`gfF|7sf)Py{*#?Cjd
U(/OsH]{8J}(takd=]#ENJb'{-kD-"Cx8Erj00A{G;'MBRTq\|Y\A}(,pvt\[-b;"5g[d7xJ\&duZp"8J6:Ejd
e[ofEYbK=i]*[email protected]]@<y~Q%z(v\&dvddh


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مصطفى

أنا ليس عندى خرائط

كذلك لا أعرف كيف أرسل لك نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداً 

و ما شاء الله تطبيق مميز و مفيد في رسم الخرائط .


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته المهندس أحمد المبرمج
أشكركم على الاجابة..في الحقيفة لم أطلب خرائط بل البرنامج Earth CAD
ولست أدري هل يسمح لي بوضع بريدي الألكتروني cime2008***********

الله يحفظكم من كل سوء..

المهندس مصطفى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مصطفى
بريدك الإلكترونى لا يظهر 

لكن ...

هذا رابط لكيف يمكنك الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج - Rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389..._EarthCAD.html


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مــــشــكــور


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مصطفى 
الأخ الزميل الفاضل الفهيد

جزاكم الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل Alishtain 
جزاك الله خيرا

لم ألتفت لتعليقك فعذرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم على مجهودك الكبير فى توفير مثل هذه البرامج المفيدة
وهذه بيانات الفلاشة الخاصة بى
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
a5KV1zMoJ3u - PQZlz6W86Yi - t59j3BakMk5 - aB0lDYNwPcE - QJhfDMpZvIE
|J~?w<7ACMRE{nc,qNW>RCP9c;o/L+gHi"(GGQez,ACj
8Pgcoy-5`[email protected]]Xzs!x]Z41dt7n}QCk5!t:WLRU&.~K6oqPb:B7ib2l(2Wn9?cf5b1<w/0J;i0Wm*FbGM`41U^yp\I.N`QzCCj
LU9e89K/T'KFlwF)2)4'l_BI2pbGd
وشكرا" جزيلا" لك وأرجو إرسال البرنامج على
ramadan237***********


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل أحمد
أرجو إرسال البرنامج على بريدى gmail Or yahoo
وبنفس الإسم الوارد فى الرد السابق وشكرا


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*منتظر البرنامج*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل مهندس عيسى eng: Issa 
مهندس رمضان إسماعيل 
جزاكم الله كل خير

**************

المهندس رمضان 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم مهندس أحمد
جارى التحميل .............*


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس رمضان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ملاحظة على رسم المسارات والمضلعات
إذا كنت تقوم بإنشاء مضلع، فيمكنك جعل الشكل كائنًا ثلاثي الأبعاد. لإجراء ذلك: 
** انقر فوق علامة التبويب _الارتفاع_. 
** حرك شريط التمرير من _الأرض_ تجاه _الفضاء_. يقوم هذا برفع المضلع. ارفع الشكل إلى الارتفاع المناسب. 
حدد _توسيع الجوانب إلى الأرض_. أصبح المضلع الآن كائنًا ثلاثي الأبعاد

وسيكون لنا تفصيل كبير فى هذا لاحقاً

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الكريم مهندس/ أحمد على هذه الملاحظة*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس الكريم الفاضل رمضان إسماعيل

جزاك الله كل خير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## osama620295 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم ها هو رقم فلاشتي
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
15bqRScueFt - zTM9ZaAsCrs - zJRh9FLX2KC - 1OGy123yibF - amXsyot33Wq
d)c&Pl!)|jD}1ftH]OoFUlEbQP-s=1y<_g_TQZ;<>[email protected];jOjdIj
E(]6%Sw;&-m,}BNcjdjC
+9p^E/0O8M6B+ksWHi0b*@/=(nody-yATyNDoJ2!'sLygN7&[email protected]>qXWw]Ljt8(/,O1K)FS4['QH#OQ']imkXdy}@9REEh
وال***** هو osama620295علي ******.كوم


----------



## osama620295 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

osama620295yahoo


----------



## osama620295 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخ احمد لقد ارسلت لك رقم الفلاشة والبريد وشكرا..تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## kanan (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود يا اخي العزيز


----------



## اكنيو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

merci mon ami


----------



## osama620295 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي احمد المبرمج انا محتاج البرنامج دة ضروري جدا....برجاء اعتبار الامر عاجل وخطير..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ أسامة 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك

الاخ اكنيو
الأخ kanan
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ أسامة
هل وصلتك النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على عملكم هذا


----------



## fadi522 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قدمت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل محمد الشحات صقر 
الأخ الفاضل fadi522

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت وكفيت ...


----------



## علي جاسم علي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز احمد المبرمج وفقكم الباري عز وجل لما فيه الخير انني بحاجه ماسه لهذا البرنامج علما ان معلوماتي بسيطه في هذا المجال عنوان البريد الالكتروني alijassim1955***********


----------



## علي جاسم علي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز احمد المبرمج وفقكم الباري عز وجل لما فيه الخير انني بحاجه ماسه لهذا البرنامج علما ان معلوماتي بسيطه في هذا المجال عنوان البريد الالكتروني alijassim1955***********


----------



## المهندس الطائي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على جهدك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس على جاسم
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 1 فى هذا الموضوع لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

وهذا هو رابط الملف:

http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

الأخ المهندس الطائى 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ المهندس على جاسم
لا تنسى إرسال الملف FlashKey.txt

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## atefsafe (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ليه ياخى بتبخل بعلمك هيفيدك اية لما تاخد flash key الخاص باجهزتنا عندك الرابط اعرضة للجميع ربنا يهديك احنا كدة المسلمين فكر فى الثواب وبلاش تفكر فى نفسك شكرا واعد اسرة المنتدى بوضع رابط البرنامج فى القريب جدا ولو اشتريه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل atefsafe 

أشكر لك مرورك الكريم على الموضوع

ووددت لوكنت بدأت حديثك بعبارة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طالما أنك أخ مسلم

يبدو أنه قد حدث لك سوء فهم وأسأت ظن كبيرة بى :
1- هذا البرنامج من صنعى فأنا بفضل الله الذى كتبته ولله وحده الحمد والمنه
2- مفتاح الفلاشة هو مفتاح رقمى لأى فلاشة Flash Memory Stick وليس لجهازك
أو لجهاز احد غيرك وهو يستعمل كأداة حماية لمنع إختراق البرنامج وقرصنته ونسخه
3- برجاء قراءة الموضوع من أوله ومتابعة تعليقات الزملاء قبل ان توجه لى الكلمات القاسية
على غرار (( فكر فى الثواب وبلاش تفكر فى نفسك )) 

ورجاء قبل أن تعلق على موضوع ما أن تقرؤه كاملا فقد تجد فيه ما يغير رأيك المبدئى

وختاما سامحك الله ... ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مين الوحش ده
اهو ده اللي المفروض يبقى موجود في كلية الهندسة لتعليم النشأ
جزيت الجنة ياغالي


----------



## atefsafe (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله لك خالص اعتذارى على سوء الفهم وردا لاعتبارك على اساءة الفهم بك لن اطلب منك ارسال البرنامج رغم حاجة لة وفقك الله وسامحنى الله فانت خير ممثل لنا اعانك الله رجاء قبول اعتذارى الشديد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل atefsafe 
لا عليك يا اخى فى الله فقد نسيت كل شىء

برجاء تنزيل الملف فى الرابط التالى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من الرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

ومرحبا بك دوما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الغانم برهام (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضع به مجهود خرافى ومتعب جدا 
ولاكنه لا يعطى الدقه المرجوه منه وذالك من خلال استعمالى له


----------



## moh h (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*
ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف
ألف
ألف
ألف


**___**
**_______**
**_____________**
**______مشكور______**
**______________**
**___________**
**________**
**____**
****​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل moh h 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسام عبد الله (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## osama620295 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا اخي الكريم احمد المبرمج لقد وصلت النسخة وجزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك وارجو ان تلتمس لي العذر لاني تاخرت في الرد عليك وذلك نظرا لسفري لمدة 12 يوما ..وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك للتقدم دائما


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسام عبد الله - جزاك الله خيرا
الاخ الفاضل أسامة - حمدا لله على سلامة الوصول

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

...
هل سبق لك ورأيت يا زميلى العزيز أهرامات الجيزة فى مصر مجسمة فى الثلاثة أبعاد
على جوجل إيرث Google Earth ????!!!!

الإجابة لاحقا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

...
وهل رأيت مجسم الاهرامات وهى تبدو شفافة
أيضا على جوجل إيرث Google Earth ????!!!!


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## sindyfaisal (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*****ي : sindyfaisal************* 
Key : 1Q12FxxypJG - QBKOiBkRdd8 - aJVEm82v1wm - 1mtTJ5w2Gy9 - zm9SJQS5aY9
code 1: %[email protected]}h0u+rB*|K*8{Y=[[email protected]&Kh>#[email protected]<uWYmkXEIf
code 2 : #JX=QH`:*}_,?hQ.=`BV8]Z9exn`QO{&=)A!u[vH|~SjjX<qEzqZ?&LB*[email protected]?8OSgK7QQCT4'bGA
code 3 : gl+>@)wQu}[t(,uN:X*&M*&^8Q#bAE


----------



## اجهر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل sindyfisal
ارسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك

الأخ الفاضل أجهر
الله يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسناً ...
والآن إلى قليل من العمل

هذه محاولة لرسم كائنات ثلاثية الابعاد على جوجل إيرث
وإخترت الأهرامات لصعوبتها ولشهرتها







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

.... فهل عندك فكرة زميلى العزيز كيف يمكنك تجسيم شكل مثل الهرم على جوجل إيرث ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا هذه المرة الصورة من الجهة الغربية واكثر قربا







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والسؤال مرة أخرى: هل عندك فكرة زميلى العزيز كيف يمكنك تجسيم شكل مثل الهرم على جوجل إيرث ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طيب ...
ما رأيكم فى نفس الصورة للاهرامات ولكن تبدو فيها الاهرامات شفافة !!!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير فائده جدا كبيره


----------



## امير عوض (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل Alinajeeb 
الأخ الفاضل أمير عوض 

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وكل عام وانتم والمسلمون جميعا بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## mh1234eg (10 ديسمبر 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank
4u


----------



## eng ali m k (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه أخوي


----------



## hassan ro (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا ياخي
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## ammrali (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا ياخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## houssein_zenhom (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد حاجه جميله جدا واتمني من الله ان يكون كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك 
وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الفضلاء 

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## gouda_whdan (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انت مهندس عبقرى
انا بعتلك flash key
انتظر البرنامج
مشكور اخ احمد


----------



## gouda_whdan (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انت مهندس عبقرى ومجهود رائع
انا بعتلك المفتاح 
الرجاء ارسال البرنامج


----------



## gouda_whdan (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس احمد انت كنت شغال فى مركز المعلومات قبل كدة ا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس جودة , جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 

وكل عام وانتم بخير
*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس جودة , هل جربت النسخة التجريبية التى أرسلتها لك بالأمس


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ..
هذه صورة الأهرامات مجسمة وشفافة !!!







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بل أكثر من ذلك يمكن وضع الاهرامات كاجزاء وليست كاملة ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
اخي العزيز لقد ارسلت لك رقم الفلاش 
على اي ميلك فارجو ارسال البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع الاسف يا أخى الكريم

مفتاح الفلاشة الذى أرسلته ناقص مرة أخرى 

ويبدو أنك لا تستخدم فلاشة قياسية
ربما كنت تستخدم MP3 Player
أو كارت موبايل 
أو أى USB Device آخر

لو أمكن أخبرنى بماركة الفلاشة وموديلها وسعتها لأبحث المشكلة
أولو امكن توليد مفتاح لفلاشة أخرى غير هذا النوع الذى يعطى مفتاح غريب وناقص

أعتذر لك عن التأخير الغير مقصود

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل الأخ يعقوب
إنتظر منى إجابة اليوم إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل الأخ يعقوب

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية للبرنامج 
أرجو ان تجربها ولا تحرمنا من ملاحظاتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرجع للطرح الاخير ... كيف يمكن رسم الاهرامات كاجزاء وليست كاملة ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا إخوانى الكرام - هل من مشارك ...؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقصد ...

كيف ترسم على جوجل إيرث الاهرامات مجسمة ...

ليست جزء والحد كما فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93465-19.html#post927784

ولكن أجزاء بعضها بجوار بعض

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## قدير احمد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاء الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل قدير أحمد

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل بشار الجبورى

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (7 يناير 2009)

لايحق لك المتاجرة بالمعلومات من خلال هذا المنتدى لان الاساس الذي قام عليه هو تبادل المعلومات وليس المتاجرة فيها يا.... مبرمج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرة أخرى نرجع للطرح الاخير ... كيف يمكن رسم الاهرامات كاجزاء وليست كاملة
فمثلا هنا الهرم الاكبر وقد حذفت رُبعه​*

*




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/169654_1231511730.png


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​​*


----------



## yesmohammed (10 يناير 2009)

*بصراحة انت رائع*

الاخ العزيز احمد المبرمج 


موضوع ممتاز جداً و الله يعطيك العافية عليه 



:14: تستاهل الكاس


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (10 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## ossama_2222 (11 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك
واريد الحصول علىتفعيل البرنامج
ما هي الخطوات المطلوبة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل yesmohammed ( محمد عبد القادر )
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إليك

الاخ الفاضل احمد كوردى 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إليك

الاخ الفاضل ossama_222 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى الأولى فى الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ossama_2222 (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي احمد
وهذا هو مفتاح الفلاش خاصتي 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1vCFwFNctLd - QUHEdRVsieA - aiAKyG9j1iZ - 1TsV8jaiRn2 - zTkH8bvDAZ2
[3ks-?S)w4|7UGkvsiJ$-hu#."V!Y}SRsfV^TpL]ZNP>VLPve$r5*dAb
G%oTHJn7l6}%]IsO][email protected]'"BA)4!Orhv_FZ/*b{O#lP=6Cn6*xn8`bO3hp,sv4hmQB8^5'sd):N=\W51>Se:4LK?*&`K?,[email protected]@;fAb
58BY#0U+,)g;%5iQi9rEEf

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل Ossama_222 
إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية غدا الجمعة بإذن الله على بريدك

أرجو المعذرة فى التاخر , كان عندى ظروف ومشاغل كثيرة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مختار العديني (17 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا عبد الملك 
مهندسي اليمن


----------



## ahmed eed (18 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed eed (18 يناير 2009)

C:\FlashKey.txt
الرجاء الرد


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (20 يناير 2009)

يا اخي الحبيب (احمد المبرمج)

رحم الله والديك

انا انتظر البرنامج

واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ahmed eed 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى الأولى فى الصفحة الأولى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل
الله يجازيك كل خير على دعواتك ويرحم والدينا ووالديك والمسلمين
أخى الفاضل رددت على رسالتك التى أرسلتها لى على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

أرسلت لك البرنامج - النسخة التجريبية - على بريدك الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

تلقيت بريدك الإلكترونى اليوم الخاص بمشكلة الفلاشة *
*برجاء تكوين مفتاح جديد وإرساله لى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

أرسلت لك النسخة الجديدة الخاصة بالمفتاح الجديد
كان المفتاح القديم ناقص بعض الحروف
​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

هل تعمل النسخة الجديدة بنجاح
برجاء أعلمنى لو هناك أى مشكلة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل احمد كوردى أربيل

هل تعمل النسخة الجديدة بنجاح
برجاء أعلمنى لو هناك أى مشكلة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
عودا إلى موضوع الاهرامات المجسمة على الجوجل إيرث

هل من أحد الزملاء يعرف (أو يريد أن يعرف) كيف يُصنع ذلك ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
لتسهيل الموضوع .. نقسم الهرم إلى أربعة مثلثات متلاقة فى نقطة رأس الهرم*
*ونجسم كل منهم على حد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*
*
*المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن فى كيفية رسم رأس الهرم فى نفس النقطة تماما تماما*
*دون إختلاف حتى فى واحد مللى متر وبإمكانيات الرسم المتاحة فى جوجل إيرث*
*أو بأى تحايل فنى آخر للوصول لنفس النتيجة*​*
*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من مشارك بالرأى والأفكار ؟؟؟​

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## الرحااااال (3 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الفاضل احمد المبرمج الف شكر على المجهود وسعة صدرك على الاستفسارات وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الرحاااال 
جزاك الله ألف خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه المرة الصورة الحقيقية المجسمة للأهرامات من على جوجل إيرث وليست نموذج ثلاثى الابعاد

حملها من المرفقات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## الرحااااال (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير لم القى افضل من الدعاء لك


----------



## fares_saleh7 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ يل مهندس


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله اخجلتم تواضعنا أخى الرحاااال
جزاك الله خيرا وإحسن الله إلينا وإليك

جزاك الله خيرا الأخ fares_saleh7

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## بن فرحان (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
استاذي الفاضل ...
لك مني جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الرائع والمفيد
داعيا الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل بن فرحان *
*جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## مختار العديني (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة الف خير على هذة الافادة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مختار العدينى
جزاك الله ألف ألف خير وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بمناسبة برنامج جوجل إيرث 
فقد صدر الإصدار الخامس من البرنامج 
تجده فى هذا الرابط:
http://earth.google.com

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجديد فى برنامج جوجل إيرث الإصدار الخامس

* صور تاريخية من أنحاء الكرة الأرضية 
* بيانات عن سطح المحيط وقاعه من خبراء الحياة البحرية 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجديد فى برنامج جوجل إيرث الإصدار الخامس

* صور تاريخية من أنحاء الكرة الأرضية 
* بيانات عن سطح المحيط وقاعه من خبراء الحياة البحرية 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو انه كان هناك مشكلة ما فى قاعدة البيانات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تزال مشكلة الحصول على الإرتفاعات من جوجل إيرث قائمة*
*وخصوصا الحصول على الإرتفاعات فى ملف الـ kml الذى يعطى دائما قيمة الإرتفاع صفر*
حتى لو كنت ترى قيمة الإرتفاع على نافذة البرنامج
ولا زلنا بحاجة لمشاركة الإخوة الزملاء فى هذا الموضوع لمن عنده معلومة مفيدة
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

**قرأت أنه يوجد بعض المواقع على الإنترنت تعطيها ملف الـ kml وفية الإرتفاعلات الجيوديسية قيمتها*
أصفار , فيعطيك نفس الملف وبه الإرتفاعات فوق سطح البحر بدقة 20 متر
فهل يعرف أحد عنوان موقع من هذه المواقع ؟؟
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## فراس السعيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على الافكار و البرامج الرائعة


----------



## shereo (16 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً لك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذا الجهد و إليك المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
P7T7Rt9HTEv - zZVGKpXTupt - zKOQ9WRkmM1 - 1KEY1WmDeAC - atT9yClZyTp
Nse=kSPl/g%q+2_!bvv4WpKqogF23,[email protected]_Tb;\V#l_Fxy}>#@8Of#AAEI
}&!1<>cY7DG'qHhJ+nb?vN'Rq1-VUxAWCm1FDSxDdt?i^V,}N?}'?Dr?&EXxku>YjaM6={w~:3'B#*#>%X`Ncf#DEIG
CaH.d<ofzG7^8Q#o{,;f %T8KbbG*


----------



## r.sam (17 فبراير 2009)

شكر كبير لك على المجهود الرائع
وهذا مفتاح الفلاشه
For Flash Memory]
a7YKXQGjIBk - PZ5c0UHpp9n - t7uQE9WlLla - t0JcVvXiTd3 - QK69VvkIwMD
:81&LCsoRVIO{jBj)Bof4N4F>i5?i^u{@eV=Ky}@9R "9Yg.I.KGfAb
[email protected]>Y,pQFkmOGXx%K,R*q~yAS29dvq>uFw6ygXW>xQ&,VvP:4#yD#\Hun%WE{}[email protected];Dq{PbJ*fxlU1aA07'_`'UBH"bhG
V1abv~{R}n3o{,;f bCA


----------



## r.sam (18 فبراير 2009)

ازاي اعمل ملف kml
على جوجل ايرث للصوره الي عاوزها


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل فراس السعيدى , جزاك الله خيرا

الأخ الفضل shereo 
والأخ الفاضل r.sam 
جزاكما الله خيرا , أرجو أن تراسلانى على الخاص لأعرف كيف أرسل لكل منكما نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

الأخ الفاضل r.sam 
لتعرف كيف ترسم خريطة على صور جوجل إيرث راجع الـ Help فى موقع جوجل إيرث أو إقرأ كتيب شرح برنامجى ففيه لمحة مختصرة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## a7med elsawy (19 فبراير 2009)

*غزة باقية مهما حاول مجرمى الحرب ان يفعلو غزة فى القلب*

ان ما حدث فى حرب غزة ما هوالا ضعف بين لدولة مصطنعة لا تريد اى سلام ...
اود ان اقول مختصرا لكى اللة يا غزة سيحميك كما حما بيتةالحرام من قبل ... 

ستظل غزة ما دام الخالق باق 

فلسطين فلسطين فلسطين ...........:34:


----------



## عبدالله 40 (20 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ارسال النسخة التجريبية على ال***** (abdmosa10************* ) علما اني لااعرف ماتقصده برقم الفلاشة الخاصة بي


----------



## sahersmy (21 فبراير 2009)

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tsJzR0A4ti - QWnABMmno0 - aAlKOxKlBV - 12qtfUN72k - PWx7cbhu9C
Y{RF\|67HeS/zyO08:^tPMhK"Z:u,[email protected](tEhE
2~CQ-p^&++qs&@[email protected]!T0_8ZEu[L?m,b}Uk6dZ<<n</:~yhtW/UQx03Jjx?k?QW$vbb\(xr<q*#EhG
)!%`fNT}sm%8Q!Yi?.IEjj
اخي الكريم هذا هو المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة رجاء ارسال البرنامج وليسادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل عبد الله 40 
برجاء مراجعة الرابط التالى لتعرف ماهو مفتاح الفلاشة وكيف تحصل عليه
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

الأخ الفاضل sahersmy 
برجاء أرسل لى على الخاص كيف أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية

الاخ الفاضل مصطفى الجمل
شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا لموضوع محاولة إستخدام صور وبرنامج جوجل إيرث لرسم قطاع لمسار ما على الارض
وآخر ما عرفته يخدم هذا الموضوع ان هناك مواقع يمكنها أن تمدك بإرتفاعات النقاط الماخوذة من جوجل إيرث
لكن دقة البيانات الماخوذة من هذه المواقع هى 90 متر أفقى و20 متر رأسى
وهذه الدقة كما هو واضح لا تخدم إلا أغراض الإستكشاف المبدئى والتخطيط على مستوى كبير جدا 
لكنى اتسائل لأهل العلم:
هل يمكن الحصول على h-ellipsoide لنقاط جوجل إيرث ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## زعيم الاحق (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل زعيم
جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرة أخرى ...

أسأل :
هل يمكن الحصول على h-ellipsoide لنقاط جوجل إيرث ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقنى الله سبحانه وتعالى لرسم بروفايل من جوجل إيرث 
ولكن سأفرد لذلك موضوع منفصل فى القريب العاجل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ولازلت أتساءل*
*هل يمكن الحصول على h-ellipsoide لنقاط جوجل إيرث ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## abdallh.maksor (1 مارس 2009)

اننا نحاول منذ مدة الاستمتاع بمثل هذة المشاركات و سؤالي ما هو المقياس التي يمكننا الرسم فيه وهل من أين يمكننا الحصول على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الزميل الفاضل abdallh.maksor 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك​ 
أولاً:
أما عن سؤالك:
(( ما هو المقياس التي يمكننا الرسم فيه ))
فالإجابة: 
البرنامج يقوم بتحويل ملف الـ KML إلى ملف أوتوكاد DXF ومن ثم يمكنك فتحه فى الأوتوكاد , وعندما تفتحه فى الأوتوكاد فإنه يكون فى الـ Model Space 
وكما تعلم أن الرسومات فى الـ Model Space ليس لها مقياس رسم
ولكن يمكنك تحديد مقياس رسم لخريطتك بطريقتين:
1- فى الـ Paper Space
2- فى نافذة الطباعة إذا أعطيت للأوتوكاد امر الطباعة​ 
ثانيا:
أما عن سؤالك:
(( أين يمكننا الحصول على هذا البرنامج ))
فالإجابة:
تستطيع أن تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج بقراءة التعليمات الموضحة فى هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html​ 
أو هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518515/49260af1/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ الزميل الفاضل abdallh.maksor 
فى إنتظار مفتاح فلاشتك للنسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
ترقبوا قريبا الإصدار الثانى من برنامج EarthCAD بإضافات جيدة ومفيدة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
ومن هذه الإضافات ما يفيد المناسيب بطريقة أو بأخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (6 مارس 2009)

please send the programm of earthcad thank you.


----------



## محمد احمد عرابى (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مساح اعمل فى مجال الصرف الصحى ولم احظى بفرصه بالعمل على التوتال استيشن والان توفرت لى فرصه بوجوده هل اقدر احصل على معلومات كيفيه تشغياه يوج معى لايكا ووسوكيا واكون شاكرا للمساعده m.aa107*********** gglvhsgi


----------



## محمد احمد عرابى (6 مارس 2009)

ممكن ان امكن واكون شاكر للمساعدهخ


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل abidi med elhadi 
برجاء مراجعة مشاركتى الأولى فى الصفحة الأولى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

الأخ محمد احمد عرابى 
يوجد فى المنتدى مواضيع كثيرة عن التوتال ستيشن وشروحات وملفات فيديو
برجاء إستخدام خاصية البحث للوصول إلى المعلومة التى تريدها
مع خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محمد أحمد عرابى
هذا الرابط به برنامج Prolink لتحويل البيانات من التوتال ستيشن إلى الكمبيوتر 
ربما ينفعك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/76657934/981046d7/ProLINK_115.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
هل من إقتراح لإضافات او تعديلات للبرنامج ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين المقترحات يا إخوة الهندسة المساحية ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
ترقبوا الإصدار الثانى فى أول الإسبوع القادم بإذن الله
مع الكثير من الإمكانيات الجديدة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفيه سنتعامل حتى مع المناسيب !!!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والمناسيب من بيانات srtm 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دقة بيانات srtm 
90 متر أفقى و 20 متر رأسى
وبياناته ماخوذة من 11 إلى 22 فبراير سنة 2000 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وتم إنجازه بواسطة 
National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

و مشروع srtm يغطى 80% من الكرة الأرضية
من خط عرض 60 شمالا إلى خط عرض 56 جنوبا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل yasser77
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وتم عمل SRTM بواسطة
C-band and X-band interferometric synthetic aperture radars
(IFSARs)

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

لا حرمك الله اجر عملك يا مهندس احمد


----------



## arfan j (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة واليك المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة خاصتي
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
Q5CPorQDvSK - aJH9TxIZcnH - P5A75meIBvp - QBsdfQYMFqe - 1BkamGso97n
$%;([tFmBFn5BK7dM~U,xzg*u+N1-R9xY-z;D7coy-5`{*#?/SbIE
M_<ufL!!WN|z`arGl"S7/hat7?S}HUJ]#J+uDR"GnVTd\@[email protected]:kWEm_dZ:X'%:;m[0sZ.i:"IdHa57Sb6duZp"8J6:`dIE
=%Nm$:ZZfHBp(vbckWVLPvedCh
ارجو ان ترسله على بريدي [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل arfan j
أرسلت إليك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك الإلكترونى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل arfan j
اكون شاكر لو ترسل لى ملاحظاتك وتعليقاتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## م.احمد الكردي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررييييين على هالمشاركة الفريدة من نوعها


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل م.أحمد الكردى
جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (22 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر للمهندس وجزاه الله الف خير


----------



## magdy_blal (22 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز جزاك اللة كل خير على البرنامج الرائع وارجو ارسل نسخة تجريبيةومفتاح الفلاشة الخاصة بى هو[For Flash Memory]
zJc9ObN0mM4 - amclw5VXjdm - QR4n87URwx - PJMNnfHH2EO - PJYQqJVvUcO
2K'%DX!-E]$naU3926YV}`KiL"C1cM1GX7jZ?h)GJ9bhb
k8j+d9/HMJOOG[:79<+4pyK2*JZX_OtncNT"S"XJ-JE<2e3B;&[Ucjswb,Sp{_1drL"6p%>>s-^g4z#a?mW/Tf*;25juUFtLdCG
o[[email protected]!%DYUg8lyTGaFg.Og*!/ZuUFEjb
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوك مجدى وارجو ان ترسلة على بريدى [email protected]


----------



## magdy_blal (23 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم مهندس احمد جزاك اللة كل خير على حسن اهتمامك وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل إبراهيم الصبرى
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

الاخ الفاضل magdy_blal 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## magdy_blal (24 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم مهندس احمد وصلتنى نسخة البرنامج التجريبية ولكن ينقصها مفتاح التشغيل ارجو الايفادة على البريد [email protected]


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خيرعلى المجهود الرائع


----------



## magdy_blal (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس احمد وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل magdy_blal 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل magdy_blal 
لا تحرمنا من ملاحظاتك على النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل إبراهيم الصبرى 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## الوفية دائما (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة....


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميلة الفاضلة : الوفية دائما
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على الموضوع

انا وجدت برنامج قوي جدا يحول من kml الى shp 
والبرنامج kml2kml رائع جدا

http://kml2kml.geoblogspot.com/


----------



## arch.hani (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور......................مشارك جيدة وملومات دقيقه وقيمه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس حمزة أبو لاوى
جزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل arch.hani
جزاك الله كل خير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل المهندس حمزة أبو لاوى
برنامج kml2kml عبارة عن نسخة تجريبية لمدة أسبوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل
هل من إقتراح لإضافات او تعديلات للبرنامج ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا , لا إقتراحات جديدة

هل من ملاحظات على النسخ التجريبية ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى تعليقاتكم إخوانى الزملاء *
*وخصوصا الملاحظات الفنية والاخطاء*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يبدو أنه لا ملاحظات حتى الآن !!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## hiba abbas (6 أبريل 2009)

شكر جزيلا على البرنامج
شكر


----------



## alwekeel (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا على المجهود يليتنى شاعرا لاقدم لك شعر جميل اشكرك فيه على هذا المجهود 


مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وهيب حزام (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور ونتمنى لكم التوفيق 
شكرا
م وهيب حزام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الزملاء الأفاضل:
Hiba Abbas
Alwekeel
وهيب حزام

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى تعليقاتكم إخوانى الزملاء 
وخصوصا الملاحظات الفنية والاخطاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين أنتم ياشباب الهندسة والمساحة والجوجل إيرث ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معقول ... لا اسئلة ولا تعليق*
*ولا ... ولا جديد ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
سآتيكم أنا بالجديد المشاركة القادمة​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
سآتيكم أنا بالجديد المشاركة القادمة
إن شاء الله​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## هيثم عثمان (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​الأخ الفاضل هيثم عثمان
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## hopakhalifa (15 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم*

:16:تسلم يا غالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​الأخ الفاضل المهندس إيهاب

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...
سآتيكم بالجديد المشاركة القادمة
إن شاء الله​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (17 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله لنا فيك يا غالى*​


----------



## هيثم عثمان (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك بس ارجو ارسال البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل هيثم عثمان
الرابط التالى يوجد به شرح لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

وفى إنتظار المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل هيثم عثمان
*
*فى إنتظار المفتاح الرقمى لفلاشتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## يحتاج خبرة (20 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه يابش مهندس 

وكم انا متشوق لعمل على البرنامج 

صراحه روعه ويوفر شي كثير من الجهد والمال 


الف شكر مجددا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل يحتاج خبرة

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل يحتاج خبرة

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل (يحتاج خبرة)*
فضلا أجبنى هل وصلتك ام لا*

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## yasser taha (24 أبريل 2009)

t8HLd51McHx - 1vIYNi3ANgv - z8aQedNNrd5 - tUqcn1JTklE - Pio9qvewJSV


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ياسر طه

مفتاح الفلاشة ينقصه أكواد كثيرة
برجاء إعادة تكوينه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ياسر طه

وصلنى بريدك الإلكترونى
وأرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ياسر طه

أرجو أن تطمئنى أن البرنامج يعمل معك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## مهندس رواوص (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير....


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مهندس رواوص
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*إن شاء الله الجديد قادم ...*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## othman.eng (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل othman.eng
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (1 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوراً ياأخى على المشاركات الرائعة وبرجاء إرسال نسخة البرنامج حيث من المهتمين بالجوجول وقد حصلت
مسبقا على برنامج يقوم بالعكس حيث لدى مخططات جوية باحداثيات دولية لمكة كاملة واقوم بنقلها الى الجوجول 
ثم حفظ الصورة واعادتها الى الاوتوكاد لوضعها بدقة اسفل المخطط الجوى وإليك مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى
Generated Key And Codes:
For Flash Memory]
QoEMDKfrIn - 1HlC4jFP4R - QSrkQGYNZg - tswSuv7CMx - a2m0jrxMqG
[email protected]%vH!Pk+\YT(#jl]-o&3c2XD?>KfUXv8o-nMI]aUD_BLI1bAh
cP/TGFNS]*[email protected]{M6h^[email protected]%%tu!VK#+taks.8}>uM6TbK}FMHrwA~*$D7|oRYB"<zd/o6d][VtMbbj
|[email protected]#D]+2sG"bACC
*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل agtopo_gafsa

إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم بإذن الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*الأخ الزميل الفاضل agtopo_gafsa*​ 
*أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية أمس بفضل الله*
*أرحب بأى تعليقات*​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل agtopo_gafsa

يسعدنى تلقى ملاحظاتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## معماريون (5 مايو 2009)

مهندس احمد 

موضوع رائع 
ولكن هل ممكن ان العمل عليه بسهوله وتعلمه بوقت قصير
وهل ممكن تبسيطه 

ولك كل الامتنان


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل معماريون
شرفت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم

نعم البرنامج سهل الإستخدام جدا
لكن ينبغى أن يكون عندك بعض المعلومات عن الأنظمة الجغرافية حتى تتمكن من تعريف نظام
بلدك المحلى
لمزيد من التفصيلات راجع كتيب شرح البرنامج وكذلك فيلم الفيديو الشارح للبرنامج
وروابطهما فى أول مشاركة لى فى أول صفحة من الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل معماريون
*
*هل قرأت كتيب شرح البرنامج ؟؟*​*
*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل معماريون

لعل المانع عن الرد خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين أنتم يا إخوان الهندسة والمساحة ؟؟؟؟.
لعلكم جميعا بخير حال

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته

قريبا إن شاء الله أضع موضوع جديد عن برامج جديد يقوم بالعملية العكسية لبرنامج EarthCAD V1 
أى يأخذ خرائط الاوتوكاد ويضعها على الجوجل إيرث (فى اى مكان فى العالم) وبالألوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## babankarey (22 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**جزاك الله كل خيرا يا اخي العزيز* حقا مجهود رائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل babankarey جزاك الله كل خير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمد حسن الحسيني (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اول يوم اشترك فى الملتقي ومبسوط جدا للمعلومات والتطبيقات اللي فيه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن الحسيني (25 مايو 2009)

بصراحة انا مهندس مدني واخذت مشروع مساحة وعملي الان بالسعودية في المساحةولكن كل الشغل بالتوتال ستيشن ( رفع كتل كبيرة وتوقيع مخططات )وعاوز ابدا اطور نفسي في تطبيقات الغوغل والتصويرالجوي والاسقاط ومش عارف ابدأ ازاي.؟ ياريت اسمع منكم خطوات محددة في ذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد حسن الحسينى

أنصحك ان تبدا الطريق بقراءة كتيب المستخدم (User Guide) لبرنامج جوجل إيرث 
وهو موجود فى هذا الرابط:
http://earth.google.com/userguide/v4/google_earth_user_guide.pdf

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عرفه السيد (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عرفة السيد 
جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## بسيم85 (30 مايو 2009)

*الأخ أحمد المبرمج*

أرجو إعطاءنا فكرة عن الدقة " ولو بمثال صغير عن مبنى مثلاً "
وشكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الزميل الفاضل بسيم 85​ 
الدقة فى إستخدام برنامج جوجل إيرث تنقسم إلى قسمين:
القسم الأول:
دقة صور جوجل إيرث نفسها وهذه الدقة فى أفضل احوالها تساوى 5 متر
أى ان قيمة الخطأ فى إحداثى أى نقطة على صور جوجل إيرث لا يقل عن 5 متر​ 
القسم الثانى:
هو دقة تحويل خرائطك التى رسمتها على جوجل إيرث والتى حفظتها فى ملف KML 
من نظام إحداثيات WGS-85 Geographic الخاص بجوجل إيرث إلى نظام إحداثياتك المحلى (الوطنى) فى ملف الـ DXF الناتج من عملية التحويل​ 
وسواء إستخدمت برنامجى EarthCAD أو أى برنامج آخر فى عملية التحويل فإن الدقة تعتمد 
إعتمادا كليا على معاملات التحويل Transformation Parameters التى إستخدمتها
فإذا كانت معاملات التحويل دقيقة كانت عملية التحويل دقيقة و العكس بالعكس
ويضاف خطأ المعاملات إلى خطأ الـ 5 متر فى جوجل إيرث.​ 
فى برنامجى EarthCAD يمكنك تعريف أى نظام إحداثيات تريد تحويل رسومات جوجل إيرث إليه
وجزء من هذا النطام هو تعريف معاملات التحويل.​ 
ملاحظة هامة 1:
إذا كان النظام المحلى (الوطنى) الذى سوف تحول الخرائط إليه هو UTM of WGS-84 
فإنه لا حاجة لمعاملات تحويل مطلقا وتكون عملية التحويل دقيقة جدا وليس بها سوى الخطأ 
الطبيعى فى جوجل إيرث الـ 5 متر.​ 
فى برنامجى EarthCAD يوجد خيار إسمه 
UTM of WGS-84 Automatic Zone Detection
وهذا يسمح بإنتاج ملف الـ DXF على نظام الـ UTM WGS-84 بطريقة أوتوماتيكية بدون أن تعرف نظام للإحداثيات فالبرنامج ينشأ النظام آليا.​ 
ملاحظة هامة 2 :
فى كل الأحوال يمكنك تعديل الدقة إلى درجة كبيرة جدا إذا كان عندك نقاط مشتركة - أى معلومة الإحداثيات على نظامك المحلى وكذلك تراها على صور جوجل إيرث - وهذا بواسطة الأمر Align
فى الأوتوكاد أو الأمر Rubber Sheet فى أوتوكاد ماب​ 
أرفق لك مع هذه المشاركة ملفات رسمتها وحولتها بواسطة برنامجى فى بلدين مختلفين وهما
السعودية وقطر:
اما ملفات السعودية فإستخدمت معها الخيار
UTM of WGS-84 Automatic Zone Detection​ 
وأما ملفات قطر فإستخدمت معها ملف لتعريف نطام قطر الوطنى​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الامور بدرجة كافية
ويسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارت​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## المرصفاوى12 (30 مايو 2009)

اعزك اللة يا هندسة 
تحية طيبة من المرصفاوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى12


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

:81:جزاك الله كل يا م/ احمد كنت عايز اتاكد ان اميلك اللى موجود ف الملفات اللى نزلتها صحيح ولا لا لانى محتاج خبرتك ف امور مهمه جدا عندى ف الشغل ياريت الرد السريع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس المرصفاوى
أعزك الله وجزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

-----------------

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس حمدى

نعم يا اخى بريدى الموجود فى الملفات التى أنزلتها من موقع (4shared) صحيح
أقصد بذلك ملف كتيب شرح البرنامج وملف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
تفضل إسأل عما تريد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس حمدى*
*
تفضل إسأل عما تريد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الطيب...
ارسلت لك رساله وارجو الاعتذار عن الخطا في الاسم 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ma_sheemy (2 يونيو 2009)

ألف ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا ونصر الله الإسلام وأعزه بأمثال من يساعد المسلمين


----------



## أبو زياد (2 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## shridh (7 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز احمد حاولت عدة مرات ولم اتمكن من اخذ صورة من جوجل وتحويلها الى مخطط (خارطة) هل يمكن ان تساعدني في هذا الموضوع اريد مخطط لمدينة حقل في السعودية ضروري جدا وارسالها لي على البريد شاكر جدا لك وموفق باذن الله [email protected]@yahoo.com


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل shridh 
الوقت لدى ضيق جدا , ورفع مدينة كاملة من على صور جوجل إيرث يستغرق وقتا طويلا جدا

لكن أنصحك بالتوجه للبلدية فسوف تجد عندهم خرائط وصور جويه
والله الموفق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## م.عادل المطيري (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور نبي البرنامج بسرررررررررررررعه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عادل المطيرى
هذا هو رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/52524719/4e6257dc/EarthCAD_Manual.html

وهذا هو رابط كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## odwan (18 يونيو 2009)

ألف ألف شكر وتقدير
بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Odwan
جزاك الله ألف ألف خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## حبيمو (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مراد الحبيب يحييك من الجزائر و أقول لك جزاك الله العافية و الجنة و زادك علما و نفع بك جعل الله لك نورا بتنويرك لنا آمين


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مراد الحبيب*
*مرحبا بك أخى الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك*​
*أسأل الله العظيم أن يعطيك بمثل ما دعوت لى من الخير وزيادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*​


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ثائر إسماعيل
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك
بارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## anzs (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المجود الكبير وبارك الله فيك 0000 برنامج ممتاز


----------



## anzs (25 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة المنتدى ممتاز ولكننى أتمنى أن تتوفر به ركن خاص لتحميل الكتب المساحية والبرامج الخاصة بنا وليس الرابط لانه فى معظم الاوقات يكون غير فعال 0000 واخيرا انا أحيى واشكر القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل anzs
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك
بارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## احمد القطيفي (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك 
الاخ العزيز ممكن نسخة من البرنامج مع الشكر والتقدير لجهدك


----------



## fageery (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أحمد القطيفى
هذا رابط ملف كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/52518389/95df8121/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html

*******************

الاخ الزميل الفاضل fageery
جزاك الله كل خير

*******************

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## Hassan.bashier (29 يونيو 2009)

*رسم خريطه من جوجل للاتوكاد*

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1ie4undFQwg - QTlKSlrEGQY - aiFC7rz2YAX - 1ONZtRmReQm - zTFIt3DA8DB
3YQ4l7h1j]H^J_3oR_]fFq7-5F<VOnHUy4dLmvb9Cz,8QzbbG
XCu-sB}f'__'o:Atx4:]O[ES|:*;8-!rWw2$;ZRSo!qNB2KHIK&e*J'\+}?"RaGOV#lu5J}s7fFN'5o!<4`r8Q!Yi?.dbG
58Ce88?t~vzzXIBJxl(oC/S*%R $Qz CGA
هذا مفتاح فلاشى اذا فهمت صاح والا عفوا ومعذره ارجو التصويب مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى 
ايها الاستاذ الجليل على المعلومات القيمه التى تقدمها من اجل المعرفه-


----------



## محمودامين (30 يونيو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا جارى التجميل..........


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Hassan.bashier
أرجو ان ترسل لى بريدك الإلكترونى فى رسالة على الخاص
حتى أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج
********
الأخ الزميل الفاضل محمود أمين
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك
********
الأخ الزميل الفاضل ahmed nabil71
مرحبا بك
********

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يوليو 2009)

*..............................​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2009)

--------------------


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يوليو 2009)

اخي احمد باراك الله فيك 
فانت تستحق التقيم والمتابعة 
مواضيعك كلها قيم ومفيدة بل جديدة 
فيها من الابتكار والمجهود مايستحق المتابعة والاشادة 
ولكنك في منتدي عربي يقيم فيه صاحب المقترح ولايقيم فيه صاحب الموضوع 
ويقيم فيه اصحاب المواضيع العملية الضعيفة ولايقيم فيه من يقوم بعمل برنامج عملي 
ففي المنتديات العربية اخي احمد لايشجع الابتكار وانما تشجع المواضيع عديمة القيمة 
اسال الله ان يوفقك فانت نموذج للمهندس العربي الذي نتمناهو 
ومزيد من الابداع والتميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو
جزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك وكلماتك القيمة وهذه شهادة أعتز بها
وفقنا الله وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (16 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوراً ياأخى على المشاركات الرائعة وبرجاء إرسال نسخة البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل اللوز الشمالى
هذا الرابط به كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/52524719/4e6257dc/EarthCAD_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## النمرالأسود (21 يوليو 2009)

ارجو ان ترسل النسخة التجريبية لي


أود تجربة البرنامج وإذا اعجبني سأشتريه

وهذا مفتاح فلاشتي وتجد نسخة بالمرفقات

_________________________________________

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1iTL9iEOVYY - QT9YNyDgJvT - aiiQetbJ5FJ - aOEcnKQZg8d - zOv9nElx1ry
Z#-cUAg.Q]L1[yM/n+yOy4RPw#w#!3FD(K3Jnv_AIA
/Y_wo{[email protected]=]Hg>ti1jn_k{!Ug|D:{tWof#NW9&7]u]D!ILyJ*%si;G1;B"d+w|"jo\a+w5'HC6*[@<y~Q%zCIj
][email protected]\q!u&Ld*$KACT4'gCCd
________________________________________


وهذا ايميلي : [email protected]


----------



## النمرالأسود (21 يوليو 2009)

ارجو سرعة الرد لأني محتاج البرنامج ضروري


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل Black Tiger
سأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم بإذن الله

********

الاخ الزميل الفاضل اللوز الشمالى 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## المهندس1400 (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى و إليك 
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QODhZyDij2o - tvN4RCE3PNl - P8lxN2Zfl9P - Qi34gSWphg4 - aiw8gSdQGLR
C/?K1e=wH/"6BvRD7]9!vN4y,,k,,*XuryAoy*r:*$KACTCjE
*-[R7j#6f$/\c|S<b~;fEX/B[|;z1Iv[Cmj?U<zT~TtER[|xs`K&v.6Fl%m&"_9"adLr4:\r6,*k#[email protected]`MVEjE
Eq_RFaNJ3m-u=*[email protected]:[email protected]<y~Q%z(v\&dvddI


----------



## بسيم85 (26 يوليو 2009)

الأخ أحمد المبرمج ....
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً لحسن ردّك وسعة صدرك وشمولية هذا الرد
و أعتذر أشد اعتذار عن تأخري في شكرك ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almh77bob (26 يوليو 2009)

خوي اول شي بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب

ثاني شي ياريت تنزل الصور من جديد لانها ما تفتح


----------



## sayed11s (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمعه الصيد (26 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الشكر والتقدير للمهندس الكريم على هذا الشرح
واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل Black Tiger
سأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم بإذن الله

********

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل الذين شرفونى بالمرور على الموضوع**
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليكم
وأرد عليكم بالتفصيل غذا إن شاء الله تعالى *
*لإنشغالى الشديد اليوم*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## hm_ada500 (29 يوليو 2009)

*amT19M7Ge1v - P5UDD5bWSSt - zfmRPUrRocd - tQONevUViAL - QQ8Qem3lDOS*

amT19M7Ge1v - P5UDD5bWSSt - zfmRPUrRocd - tQONevUViAL - QQ8Qem3lDOS


----------



## hm_ada500 (29 يوليو 2009)

amT19M7Ge1v - P5UDD5bWSSt - zfmRPUrRocd - tQONevUViAL - QQ8Qem3lDOS


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس 1400
برجاء أرسل لى ملف FlashKey.txt على بريدى الأإلكترونى حتى يتسنى لى الرد عليك

***
الأخ الفاضل بسيم 85 
جزاك الله كل خيرا

***
الأخ الفاضل بسيم almh77bob
جزاك الله كل خيرا
سأحاول رفع الصور مرة أخرى أو عمل موضوع جديد عن إصدار البرنامج الأخير

***
***
الأخ الفاضل sayed11s
جزاك الله كل خيرا

***
الأخ الفاضل جمعة الصياد
جزاك الله كل خيرا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الزميل الفاضل hm_ada500
برجاء أرسل لى ملف FlashKey.txt على بريدى الأإلكترونى حتى يتسنى لى الرد عليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد غبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا >>>> وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الافاضل 
إسلام ابو زيد - المساعد1 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## aree_79 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*سأستعمله إن شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل aree79 جزاك الله خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## بدرالعراق (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
موضوع حلو ومفيد


----------



## بدرالعراق (23 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
وشكرا هلى تعبك
بس اكثر الصور ما ظهرت وياريت ترجع وتنزلها مرة ثانية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل بدر العراق
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

إن شاء الله سأعيد نشر الموضوع كاملا مع الإصدار الجديد رقم 2 
وفيه سوف أشرح للزملاء كيف يحصلوا أيضا على مناسيب من جوجل إيرث - فانتظروا المفاجأة ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل إسلام عبد الجواد *
*جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك
**
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## mostafammy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارشد عماد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من عطائك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل mostafammy
الزميل الفاضل أرشد عماد

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*برنامج عملى ومطلوب*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

وقد قمت بإرسال فلاش كى على إيميلك لكى أحصل على نسخة من البرنامج إذا سمحت لى.

م.ظافر القرقنى​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل ظافر
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج منذ بضعة ساعات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## kimkolas (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل kimkolas 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## surveying engineer (20 سبتمبر 2009)

good effort go ahead ya basha


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل surveying engineer 
جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت ابحث عن ذلك .جزاك الله خيرا. لك مني كل الاحترام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل علاء عبد اللطيف 
جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير*
*يمكنك إرسال مفتاح فلاشتك وانا أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## abdoalminam (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي موضوعك القيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الفاضل عبد المنعم 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*السندباد المساحي اخي الفاضل ممكن رقم جوالك*

السندباد المساحي رقم جوالك ضروري حماده منصور او ارسله الي ابراهيم ابن خالتك:87:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## abd11011 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*أشكرك*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عادل العوض (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى افدتنى واللة


----------



## محمود الناصري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حبيبي م احمد ارسلت لك الفلاش كي بتاعي وانا منتظرك بقالي يومين لا تنساني وشكرا وندعو لك بالخير انشاء الله


----------



## رمضانخلف (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر على المجهود العظيم للقائم على هذا العمل


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك واكثر لنا من اعمالك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل و الإخوة الأعزاء 
جزاكم الله كل خير فى الدنيا والآخرة واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم جميعا

بالنسبة للزملاء الأفاضل الذين راسلونى للحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج , إن شاء الله 
أرسل لهم غدا صباحا إن شاء الله وعذرا للتاخير فقد كنت فى مشاغل كثيرة جدا الفترة الماضية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## محمود الناصري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*الايرث كاد*

حبيبي مهندس احمد (( شكرا جزيلا لك )) واسفين لازعاجك وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ المحترم : بارك الله فيك وفي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك الاخ الفاضل اكتشفت من خلال ردودك انك لا تتاخر علي احد بل سريع الاجابة دائما ربنا يكرمك اخي الفاضل كيف لي انا احصل علي نسخة تجربية من البرنامج للاسف الروابط لا تعمل وكيف يتم شراء نسخة من البرنامج وبارك الله فيك
[email protected]


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رسم خريطة علي Googl Earth ثم نقلها للاوتكاد*

الاخ الفاضل بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك الاخ الفاضل لقد لاحظت انك لا تتاخر علي احد في الرد علي اي موضع من المواضيع التي تشرفت وطرحتها في هذا المنتدي الاكثر من رائع بارك الله لكل من ساهم في انشاء هذا الصرح العظيم الاخ الفاضل لو تكرمت اريد نسخة تجربية من هذا البرنامج وكيف يتم الحصول علي نسخة من البرنامج بصفة دائمه ولك وافر الشكر والاحترام


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عصام محمد الكيلانى
جزاك الله خيرا

الرابط التالى به كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/52524719/4e6257dc/EarthCAD_Manual.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أبوالمعتز (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لوسمحت توضيح مسألة الأسكيل بالنسبة للجوجل عند عمل digitize وبعد ذلك عمل كونفيرت عن طريق البرنامج الذي حضرتك قمت بعملة. أقصد بالأصح هل الأسكيل عند الرسم في الجوجل وبعد ذلك نقلها للكاد تكون نفس الشئ.
أشكرك أخي وأرجو التوضيح علشان أنا بصراحة ملخبط في هذه المسألة.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الزميل الفاضل أبو المعتز
بعد الرسم على الجوجل والنقل للأوتوكاد تظل المسافات والمساحات كما هى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي أحمد المعذرة أنا لم أفهم ردك
هل حضرتك تقصد بأني في الجوجل لأزم أحدد مقياس الرسم يعني أعمل زومينج لغاية مقياس رسم معين وبعد ذلك أرسم في الجوجل وفي الأخبر أحولها عن طريق برنامجك بتاع التحويل

أرجو الرد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*الزميل الفاضل أبو المعتز*
*لا يمكنك تحديد مقياس رسم على جوجل إيرث وكذلك عمل الزوومينج لا يغير من قيم الأبعاد والمسافات*
*لكن الزوومبنج يساعدك فى تحدبد نقطة الرسم بدقة*
*والخلاصة :*
*عندما ترسم على جوجل إيرث تكون المسافات لها قيم معينه هذه القيم هى الأبعاد*
*على الإسقاط utm *
*وعند التحوبل إلى أوتوكاد فى أى نظام وطنى تكون المسافات لها نفس القيم على جوجل إيرث*
*مع إحتمال وجود إختلاف طفيف جدا ناتج عن نوع الإسقاط فى النظام الوطنى*
*إذ قد يكون tm مخصوص وليس utm *
*وذلك كما فى نظام الإسقاط المصرى etm *​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​ 


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك ياباشمهندس على التوضيح


----------



## sniper1975 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك الله يعطيك الصحة والقوة......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ارسلت لك مفتاح الفلاشة علي اميلك يا ريت ترسلي نسخه تجريبه مع سعر البرنامج الاصلي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أبو المعتز
لا شكر على واجب بارك الله فيك


الأخ الزميل الفاضل sniper1975
جزاك الله كل خير - الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


الأخ الزميل الفاضل على فؤاد 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج على بريدك


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عوض سامي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العرب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.massad (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
الموضوع رائع ولكن للأسف الصور لا تظهر في الشرح، الرجاء إعادة الرفع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن شاء الله أعيد رفع الصور 
لكن يمكنك رؤيتها إذا حملت كتيب شرح البرنامج من الرابط الذى وضعته فى أول صفحة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## المهندس البار (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغاليوما قصرت ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid00 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بااااااااااااااااااااك الله فيك
وليد صبرى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جزاكم الله كل خير إخوانى جميعا *​*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
​*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmedzikoss (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع و اتمنى ان يكون صحيح:56:
P9R5e408VR3 - zEXqEG4NOU6 - 1VglTOMJUor - 11zqU5OKjiQ - t1rxicju0b5
,oA]sp}w=#gItP93{k';?|K}X|'O2HaoVny|[email protected]@:^7EjQ$p%TEbj
?:"=VyWD-C?<sVbk%7U}d]VmT5XP>V.o88|1pRjY8gS\%w&PPR_]x0+(]#')st(?veo[\ZC#^nE<Of,:}zPuAId
KMKLini0XG0O5jrgv!9Vq+2sGACh


----------



## ahmedzikoss (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الرائع و اتمنى ان يكون صحيح
tyzmqrhiE4D - 194IdxrwvUG - zdN3vv6fOoz - tVjI8QvtXU5 - PVbG8GRMtXf

"trSyQ>"6D"qKF>f~"k^k~bFPNMv Z)ZKj]ZO[HUD_BbAI
<zyR5X<_m>i&c}VVtemF^0RlJ;-OjX>IK,i=+'p1<9MJZiSQ,uo=2a+NMN=7u(lb':{t,3IXV#@u4Fzc'd6<p%X]+.dAI
56.Z4puxGjg(eTZ;Lr%{T5,:aZv]+/SCfC


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ahmedzikoss*
برجاء إرسال الملف FlashKey.txt على بريدى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم 
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## faissel75 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي لكن لمادا لا يمكن ارسال البرنامج مباشرة للجميع


----------



## molathm elqudah (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذى الفاضل اسأل الله لك التوفيق دائما
وجزاك الله خيرا

elmolathm


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ahmad albna (10 ديسمبر 2009)

خ احمد مشكور على البرامج الممتازة التي تخدم كل من يعمل في مجال الهندسة بشكل عام والمساحة بشكل خاص .
1- ارجو الاستمرار في الرفع على هذا الموقع لسهولة التحميل .
2-رابط النسخة التجريبة لا يعمل يرجى الرفع مرة اخرى لو تكرمت .
3-عاوز منك خطوات طريقة فك الفايلات المضغوطة . علماً لا يوجد لدي برنامج فك الضغط .
دمت اهلاً للعون والمساعدة ,,,,,,,


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ahmad albna
جزاك الله كل خي واحسن الله لإلينا وإليك

1- الرابط ليس للنسخة التجريبية ولكن لملف يشرح بالصور كيف تحصل على النسخة التجريبية
2- إبحث على محرك البحث جوجل عن برنامج WinZip او برنامج WinRar لضغط الملفات وفك الضغط

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااو شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Yyamine (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
أما بعد, فلا أخفي على صاحب الموضوع و تشكراتي له المسبقة و تحياتي له خالصة , و إلى جميع الساهرين و القائمين على هذا المنتدى العلمي الرائع. قلت لا أخفي سعادتي و سروري لما وجدت ظالتي بادئ الأمر و قلت في نفسي أنني أستطيع بسهولة التحويل من GOOGLE Earth الى AutoCAD .لكن فرحتي لم تدم طويلا بل لم تدم إلا لحضات .حيث أن البرنامج EarthCAD V1 لا يمكن الحصول عليه, بسبب أنني لا أستطيع الحصول على مفتاح البرنامج هذا من جهة , و من جهة أخرى عجزت الإتصال بي صاحب البرنامج , بسبب أن هذا الأخير يقطن في بلد غير البلد الذي أنا مقيم فيه. و يا يريت أن أدفع ثمن اي برنامج يقوم بالتحويلات و يكون شبه .
البرنامج EarthCAD V1. وأخيرا أنني متفائل كثيرا وأنا في المنتدى مع رجال المنتدى في تقديم يد المساعدة و حصولي اي برنامج أو البرنامج نفسه EarthCAD V1 و هذا بسب و صراحة أنني بي أشد الحاجة إليه. و تحياتي الخالصة إلى جميع الساهرين على المنتدى و أخص بذكر صاحب البرنامج .

EarthCAD V1 الذى يمكنه أن يقرأ ملف KML ثم يقوم بتحويله إلى ملف DXF الخاص ببرنامج AutoCAD وبالتالى


----------



## surveyor_sayed (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ولك جزيل الشكر بس مفيش طريقه غير المفتح علي الفلاشه .. بمعني اصح مش ممكن يكون في كراك للبرنامج ؟؟ أتمنى الرد علي سؤالي يا هندسه .. ولك جيزل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برجاء قراءة الملف الموجود فى هذا الرابط لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/52524719/4e6257dc/EarthCAD_Manual.html
ثم راسانى على بريدى الإلكترونى إن شئت 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ليفل2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اسجل مروري على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمد توفيقن (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعافيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (3 يناير 2010)

عزيزى المهندس أحمد السيد أشكر لك صنيعك مقدما قبل أن أنفذ أى شئ مما وضعتة على الموقع فجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواقع القيمة


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## dooooh (7 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الفاضل
فعلا برنامج يشد الانتباه
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## الصكر العراقي (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا والف شكرا


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## lion1moon (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك استاذ الهندسة /المهندس احمد 
لقد كان لي شرف مقابلتك والتعلم على يدك بفندق الانتر بمصر الجديدة
فعلا هذا البرنامج اكثر من رائع واتمنى لك الصحة والمزيد من التقدم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وانا أيضا أذكر ذلك اليوم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## المهندس عليوة (18 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

كن فى الحياة كعابر سبيل
واترك ورائك كل أثر جميل
فما نحن فى الدنيا إلا ضيوف
وما على الضيف إلا الرحيل*​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على جهودك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## فله2 (19 يناير 2010)

سلام من الله عليكم 

بارك الله فيك على المشاركة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## مصطفى الشمري (2 فبراير 2010)

الرابط الموجود لايفتح عندي وممكن توضيح كيفيه الدخول الى google earth


----------



## REDOUIK (2 فبراير 2010)

هل البرنامج تجريبي فقط ؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

البرنامج مته نسخة تجريبية واخرى حقيقيى كاملة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## روني اوسو (8 فبراير 2010)

ارسلت لك المطلوب ارجو من الله ان يمدك بالصحة والعافية عنواني البريدي 
roni8002000 @ yahoo.com
المفتاح الرقمي للفلاشة
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tifmekS650K - 1TfFTqMSXWH - zU63QwcRc5C - 
zOQIfI9Ooae - POJ6fHzlOEn
]Ho7/TV>`e4(*psk}D/E`eH]*u Y~b<?
eIn_mv\&dv\&dwkdCI
lE)}TcCI`HdV)SDl/8`'RtzO|,gOG^R<1N+*4})
GIp~^ZTkK7-U:GkkGU,1iSdD4\[O:6p
[[email protected];mjPwo#l_Fxy}>AAd
k5}*CFh!-7%AEhC


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## mohamed83k (23 فبراير 2010)

salam alykom
je besoin de votre aide pour trouver comment telecharger des carte aprtir google earth
merci beaucoup mes amis et mes frere


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## aljafry (25 فبراير 2010)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* مشكوراً ياأخى على المشاركات الاكثر من رائعة وبرجاء إرسال نسخة البرنامج حيث انا من المهتمين بالجوجول *
* وإليك مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى*

* Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1JIqJTiryQ1 - QBN8s9lCfdC - aJn1C7wwBwt - 1m3OStfm3yW - zmqLSyIP7ca
8"$gw>[email protected]`Lx:TQH[xA8(W6:"k\`?W"8J6:`Pq-FxsAEdf
R-`&5[Y[FgGcOGW]Z/j/GWA>ES5m~h*pt|3)s%#ruR?v?YUk|"Z>B1)cWdw~xE?iwA~*$D7|"SZ8"%VPbbA
5:Opv".;a>>CT4$AfE
ولك جزيل الشكر
**ayad_aljafry @ hotmail.com *​


----------



## عقاري مكه (26 فبراير 2010)

بالتوفيق ......... وشكر لك على التوضيح


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل aljafry 
إن شاء الله أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية غدا
وشكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## داده موسى (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرأأأأأ


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## منهل باطولي (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا
كيف يمكنني الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## منهل باطولي (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
اتمنى الحصول على النسخة التجريبيه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل
فى الصفحة الأولى من الموضوع يوجد رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عماد حمودي (9 مارس 2010)

شكراً للجهود المبذولة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## vaio600 (18 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل هذا رقم الفلاشة 

QULPRw17Si1 - tOH9t4zu1KC - PTAZ06R9VXh - Q8s9KYBnYKW - a8kaVXN8sma

آمل منك ان تتكرم وترسل البرنامج 

وشكراً..


----------



## vaio600 (19 مارس 2010)

اسأل الله رب العرش العظيم ان يرفع قدرك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

وبارك الله فيك
وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ريان الموسى (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## رماح بدر (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكني لم ارى الصور انا متاخر جدا جدا جدا ...يا للاسف ماذا كنت افعل كل هذا الوقت:87:


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## النسر الجارح1 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ساميفر (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرآ وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 مارس 2010)

ولك بالمثل 
*جزاك الله خيرآ وبارك الله فيك

*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## narutokon (31 مارس 2010)

machkour 3ala al majhoud


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## shadoul (2 أبريل 2010)

باركك الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## محمد البناء (13 أبريل 2010)

كيف يتم تنزيل الكتب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أبريل 2010)

راجع الروابط فى الصفحة الأولى


----------



## ragaba (17 أبريل 2010)

*إرسم خريطة على Google Earth ثم إنقلها للأوتوكاد فى ثوانى*

هذا هو FLASH KEY
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tJYdTXw0fxb - PmGgNJyXzVm - zzbFUZirDc - QJGlFfo2syi - PfufnJ98TM8
JM;#0WpTjsq+Eolx#cpIkX?$;;"l[[email protected]]w/)[7D&2=U6a &`MZuUBH"[email protected]
{nl?eIn_mA"C;K~Y:[email protected]\\5!H)[email protected]+*1ZR18Y'B/=`dn].`0y815.<-''Z`%{D%PRze|X5j%OB#>]kcE>wsm!FJ^7EjQ$p%TdfG
lDVY#+#.Hw.t>?hC=g $QzCGI
من فضلك أخى الفاضل ارسل لى البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا
ايميلى الشخصى 
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أبريل 2010)

أمهلنى يومين زميلى العزيز


----------



## ود البلال (18 أبريل 2010)

QddiIHE3L1n - tVyw8PRZySj - P98rJNbFKcN - QE93QlOJMa6 - aEEmQnlao


----------



## ragaba (19 أبريل 2010)

أخى الفاضل أنا بإنتظار أن ترسل لى البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ragaba (22 أبريل 2010)

أمال فين البرنامج يا أخ أحمد منذ 5 أيام وأنا باعتلك وما رديتش عليه وقلت سبلى يومين وبقلنا كده 5 أيام
فيـــــــــــــــن الوعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد 
بياناتى مرة أخرى ويا ريت ترد من فضلك ولك جزيل الشكر
هذا هو FLASH KEY
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tJYdTXw0fxb - PmGgNJyXzVm - zzbFUZirDc - QJGlFfo2syi - PfufnJ98TM8
JM;#0WpTjsq+Eolx#cpIkX?$;;"l[[email protected]]w/)[7D&2=U6a &`MZuUBH"[email protected]
{nl?eIn_mA"C;K~Y:[email protected]\\5!H)[email protected]+*1ZR18Y'B/=`dn].`0y815.<-''Z`%{D%PRze|X5j%OB#>]kcE>wsm!FJ^7EjQ$p%TdfG
lDVY#+#.Hw.t>?hC=g $QzCGI

ايميلى الشخصى 
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2010)

أعتذر وبشدة عن تاخرى ولكن كنت امر بظروف صعبة للغاية وكأسرع ما استطيع حسب ظروفى سأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج


----------



## ود البلال (24 أبريل 2010)

يا خوي انت ما عندك حاجه بلاش حط رابط مباشر وريح كل هذه الامه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## laiouni (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية دمت لهدا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## ramadan genidy (25 أبريل 2010)

*تحية وشكر*

السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل ورحمة الله وبركاته
في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وأشكركم إذ أنتم ترحبون بي 
وأرجو أن نكون عند حسن ظنكم إن شاء الله
ونحيطكم علما بأن اهتماماتي في مجال رسم الخرائط والبرامج الداعمة لذلك​


----------



## muntadayatt (25 أبريل 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
دائما تفاجئنا بالجديد
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QTaKZLL3n0i - tOob4PBKSa7 - PT2YDNQFofV - Q8WjNnKJvaC - a8HUgecaNVL
Nsb|aSS*$A<9k[sb5Nax.t0\v8qazvn4tv3Y(w1Brkz(Fq0e{1jQ!TddG
KMp]9vk|@2Rfc~iWL36:LCGgw`Hld%+|,;Ws-1bGvFC&p<Ci^X}AMRu5F2\QqO\A\M<G|OYT'za*'5|o^*,0S4TJdz8gV:3BN]3"]0`Ncnv_>#Abb
yc\1'VDJ6*fFxEIA

منتظر البرنامج
[email protected]


----------



## albsqlony (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bouran (25 أبريل 2010)

صعبة شوي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا بزملاءنا وإخواننا الجدد والقدماء


----------



## pshl (27 أبريل 2010)

اخى لم يصلنى البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل حسام

أرسلت لك النسخة التنجريبية من البرنامج من عشرة دقائق فقط

أعتذر للتأخير فقد كانت عندى ظروف صعبة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## حسن شحاتة (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## زهر البيلسان (14 مايو 2010)

شكر يأخى على الموضوع الهام فعلا وأتنمى الأ أثقل عليك بطلبى بأن تتكرم وترسل لى نسخة من البرنامج 
وهذا هو الفلاش كى الخاص بى:


For Flash Memory]
1fyYkYPNlat - QQyoYiVhaws - a5Oojd9eqEA - 1J9pz8a513I - zJTlzvv2bkP
rJ!Hqd4}v0ZtuPM~XK%|tzQTW'),Lojv4^QSNjJig8z ([email protected]:CEf
2{+/'2Iz,5uAGXvk'SFv"O9B`HGf+ac0wFauHyqv1q7s.+gNHqQH6aG')cO65w[38yivd&a,JC].I`8W,aN{FU,h!}{kw!/@9R "9Yg.I.KEEf
)!%`fNT}sm*Od1n$WCI1g.Og*!/ZuUFtEjj


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## siryn2003 (19 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## mansurveyecg (25 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مايو 2010)

وبارك فيك أخى السندباد المساحى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## shadoul (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## Touhamitopo (1 يونيو 2010)

Barka allaho fika w jazka allaho khayran w 3alamana allaho 3ilman nafi3an w nafa3ana bihi


----------



## f3mhx (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## tommalieh (7 يونيو 2010)

ششششششككككككككرررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## safa aldin (9 يونيو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا*​


----------



## ساميفر (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجو إرسال البرنامج أخي الكريم و أجرك على الله
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
POQgNbH0KxG - zvTt05OY8OO - 18fkEUTETPm - Pi8tVBZHbT9 - timq9mfit4d
_\pGnkv5%kT]PoIw3I]u!Aj\%R{f?s!x{4[h?]+.Pr8Q!Yi?dfI
DjCNh6n=Gw)%Xw!^fDy^(+$3(kQe(CF[h(]GR{qYJAqkMjhvddB7VK6YMwT*2[U5c\h~:YFD#BN]3"]0`Ncnv_>Add
**wQ5yIyRvw(tfAC


----------



## م الجراني (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا باش مهندس و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## Ar.Eng (12 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة ئرفناك وأرفتنا من الموقع ده اللي انت فيه لأن مواضيعك هايفة
يعني بصراحة كل مشوف اسمك يرتفع ضغطي​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

كل إناء ينضح بما فيه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*.. سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ..... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ...... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عادل احمد عطالله (14 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء حد يقولى كيف طريقة رسم اللوب فى الكبارى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2010)

أرجو أن يجيبك أحد إخوننا فى الهندسة المدنية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (21 يونيو 2010)

لماذا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

جرب مرة أخرى


----------



## م قاسم محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده * سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده *** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خخير وجارى تحميل الفيديو


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (7 يوليو 2010)

جميله جدا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (7 يوليو 2010)

شغل ممتاز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## tebsaid (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا على البرنامج وأطلب منك نسخته التجريبية

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خميس الزاوى (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## بلال90 (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## mimm (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## mimm (28 يوليو 2010)

لاسف الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2010)

حاول مرة أخرى - الروابط تعمل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو السماسم (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياريت لو عاوزين ندخل نقاط من الاوتكاد ال جوجل يارب


----------



## فارس الافق (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار 
ولكن للأسف الصور لا تضهر .... !!!


----------



## طارق بومعراف (3 أغسطس 2010)

أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم , مشكور كل الشكر و العرفان على ما قدمته لاخوانك المهندسين العرب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2010)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## منتصر عوض (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## redafeteh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووورين علي هذه البرامج


----------



## جمال احويج (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي على مواضيعك وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مادو سعيد (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خبراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 أغسطس 2010)

برنامج مهم جدا جزاك الله خيرا عليه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كلّ خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فرج أقليلون (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مهم لي اتمنى ان تنزل الصور مرة ثانية مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج وفيه كل شىء بالصور
http://www.4shared.com/document/l2C_AX9v/EarthCAD_Manual.html

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محترف سيفل (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## احمدوف82 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم اريد برنامج earth cad v1


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل احمدوف ، هذا رابط يوضح لك كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/w4TqegsG/How_To_Get_EarthCAD.html 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## احمد75 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
ولكن كيف يمكننا الحصول على النسخه الاصلية للبرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل
جرب أولا النسخة التجريبية فقد تكون غير مناسبة لعملك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا احمد*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## alfadi (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك 
هل لديك شي عن برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب
حساب الكميات مثلا


----------



## ضرغام المساح (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سأجرب الموضوع واتوقع انو سيصبح طريقه عمل ممتازه في المستقبل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## shedid75 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

tnksssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس ايوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" علي ما قدمت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاصف البحر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## شيكو222 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تبعت البرنامج من غير لف لو تكرمت


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## khlio kolo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khchiliaa (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وإليك مفتاح الفلاش الخاصه بى
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
zPHe5A84g5 - PwUT9xNlMy - tFdBhQflkO - agvfEEpAu7 - 1nkJ16BuI0
JNK\[email protected]/X*`u+|9 "9Yfbj
[email protected]{Hbh>enS{$B8^<@M!ftINF.<[O^}vHW7;'^[email protected]}U'#~Ay3]";K%[7yvr!FX>=Wz!-CT4$LK?*&`fbC
En=(4xi.CCv)s'9N[GK`Pq-FxsAD`Efh

اليك عنواني [email protected]


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elfaki (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## shrek (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزتك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zm_zoom67 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك عالموضوع
لكن يا ريت لو تفعل الصور ... ليكون الشرح واضح....


----------



## وردةالحياة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :::

اخي الكريم ,,مشكور لهذا الجهد والتوضيح ,,,بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
 دمت بخير


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى لكن ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على البرنامجين حيث اننى من المهمين جداااااااااااااا بالاعمال على جوجل ولكم التحية اخوانى


----------



## engiraqi (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ارجو من الاعضاء الاعزاء او السادة المشرفين اعادة رفع المرفقات و الروابط على الميديافاير و كذلك اود الاشارة الى ان صور الموضوع غير موجودة و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalidogc (29 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## كبل (31 مارس 2011)

هذا فتاح الفلاش الخاص بي مششششششكور مسبقا
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tQCMoIsT78B - 1JLaQXmlOZ1 - QQ7e5MOQUji - zBpour07j7Z - PBhjxjQ6CJ7
wy=<aST5*<4F6/71A#"5R&4opw0;jBC+n1hYtQRtUxr4'lbdI
BVH(JcB;3y<$YGW]TS}|`DS|+RMF=M+F#X'Eq-NQ["{FRFC]-&I5ZeEP^1Pd1%Fa17yO>YAw>_w:1?j-elz\[email protected];jOddI
(slBaxHneE%[email protected]:].J68PyCIC


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ويكفيك ما أهمك من أمر الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## suhagu (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة كنت بحاجة لها كثيرا


----------



## alaa_hassan_eng (5 أبريل 2011)

*ده رقم الكود الى مطلوب ارجو ارسال البرنامج*

شكرا وجزال الله خيرا

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
zfCFOB9aXv - POQvEazLJK - tQU5ZFTLa9 - avfByra85p - 1J7fdafI3L
NpE~nCnA|enoh;Z0:#[email protected]\u)<J^L[<^`(OJsiN&[email protected];h:e}ADcf!+CIA
%XUvez<[email protected]\2byhttDRmT;1z*Yw0xO\Dsm^|cG!Z\>[;Qbz*4F]q$6(h72/7|}97`)WB44]PL+7v7"8v\&dv\CIC
S76E)jDNYSGFsCjE


----------



## كبل (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك لكن المرة الماضية لم احصل الا على الشرح
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tQCMoIsT78B - 1JLaQXmlOZ1 - QQ7e5MOQUji - zBpour07j7Z - PBhjxjQ6CJ7
wy=<aST5*<4F6/71A#"5R&4opw0;jBC+n1hYtQRtUxr4'lbdI
BVH(JcB;3y<$YGW]TS}|`DS|+RMF=M+F#X'Eq-NQ["{FRFC]-&I5ZeEP^1Pd1%Fa17yO>YAw>_w:1?j-elz\[email protected];jOddI
(slBaxHneE%[email protected]:].J68PyCIC


----------



## جلوبال (25 مايو 2011)

تمام


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (26 مايو 2011)

ممكن برنامج اسقاط الخرائط علي الجوجل من اتوكاد 2010 ويعمل علي ويندوز 7 w7 
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير...........


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
afJh7jiD8ti - PQTxMug7uH7 - t55xbfwIJQV - aJB4rJfMIWC - QJfvr6Fsd1C
;B0w1ibRSsA.<r_{Z|Vo%&,<FM7(v'<<J'3I1jNbbh
Es9R1,l%{d.W<Rcw97SgV;[Ch;2'7u}9;MCc0PVzd{IA!T[XJ-,8=4e6F.-X2NZi#Uu0V.v5dKN&+h]+.Pr8Q!dbh
"E^E%>[email protected],vQE>Lzm1s=CS*%R $Qz (CGb


----------



## ahmed wahed (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس واكثر من امثالك


----------



## mr_1811 (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الجميل 
لكن فى استفستار بسيط 
صور الشرح لاتعمل 
ممكن الافاده


----------



## مصدر طاقة (5 يونيو 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

الف شكر وتقديير


----------



## كنان ديب (15 يونيو 2011)

*السيد أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*

السلام عليكم
ارسلت ايميل لك منذ يومين مرفق به بيانات الفلاشة ارجو اعطائي نسخة عن برنامج ايرث كاد ولكم جزيل الشكر 



Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QOxZRciTplo - t8mutfnl7Gl - POM51iw5tSe - Pi5uEOuABMR - avYdVBI6aFX
=V3:K>Fl.bj;JqyX=^slc84xavw=}RY=[[email protected]&Kh>#[email protected]<uWYmkEIb
0c\\8rq\Qy;rx)]B>da7-ZCExjL<@cVV3YwVG/Op.,y8."@WjnTkQm8o?&LB*=Sv2sVO;[email protected]>:TBgA7QQCT4'bfG
;l*0uw9BDP:nFqby"-_>#FxrbAA


----------



## كنان ديب (15 يونيو 2011)

*السيد أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لم يصلي برنامج الearth cad وسؤالي كيف سترسل لي نسخة هذا البرنامج اذا كان من غير المسموح كتابة الايميل الخاص بي علما باني ارسلت لك ايميل يتضمن معلومات الفلاشة على البريد الالكتروني الموجود في كتيب شرح البرنامج على كل حال بيانات الفلاشة الخاصة بي هي 
Generated Key And Codes:------------------------[For Flash Memory]QOxZRciTplo - t8mutfnl7Gl - POM51iw5tSe - Pi5uEOuABMR - avYdVBI6aFX=V3:K>Fl.bj;JqyX=^slc84xavw=}RY=[[email protected]&Kh>#[email protected]<uWYmkEIb0c\\8rq\Qy;rx)]B>da7-ZCExjL<@cVV3YwVG/Op.,y8."@WjnTkQm8o?&LB*=Sv2sVO;[email protected]>:TBgA7QQCT4'bfG;l*0uw9BDP:nFqby"-_>#FxrbAA


----------



## أبو طلال على (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كنان ديب (22 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على برنامج ال earth cad نظرا لكوني مهندس مساحي واحتاج العمل على هذا البرنامج علما ان معلومات الفلاشة الخاصة بي هي
Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QOxZRciTplo - t8mutfnl7Gl - POM51iw5tSe - Pi5uEOuABMR - avYdVBI6aFX
=V3:K>Fl.bj;JqyX=^slc84xavw=}RY=[[email protected]&Kh>#[email protected]<uWYmkEIb
0c\\8rq\Qy;rx)]B>da7-ZCExjL<@cVV3YwVG/Op.,y8."@WjnTkQm8o?&LB*=Sv2sVO;[email protected]>:TBgA7QQCT4'bf G
;l*0uw9BDP:nFqby"-_>#FxrbAA*​


----------



## كنان ديب (22 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ارجو الحصول على برنامج ال earth cad نظرا لكوني مهندس مساحي واحتاج العمل على هذا البرنامج علما ان معلومات الفلاشة الخاصة بي هي*
*Generated Key And Codes:*
*------------------------*
*[For Flash Memory]*
*QOxZRciTplo - t8mutfnl7Gl - POM51iw5tSe - Pi5uEOuABMR - avYdVBI6aFX*
*=V3:K>Fl.bj;JqyX=^slc84xavw=}RY=[[email protected]&Kh>#[email protected]<uWYmkEIb*
*0c\\8rq\Qy;rx)]B>da7-ZCExjL<@cVV3YwVG/Op.,y8."@WjnTkQm8o?&LB*=Sv2sVO;[email protected]>:TBgA7QQCT4'bf G*
*;l*0uw9BDP:nFqby"-_>#FxrbAA*​


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bm7300 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
aVdwTHH158x - P1t1FNJNb7v - tE10HbUJrr5 - ay7EWwZLs7E - QyE2alffOQV
UV9vMQ?%CBPX{=!bvv4J:.4r&&?*$|@ls]m07oZfS_FAfj
$VEhGC0O8EDC7"|J+qz^]$B6FkQhB{%#Lct0U&OH2QSJTk7am'mnha(@%ts;K\W>^>j29%h,@aY5bJO|@u}ADcf!+CEI
JFg<0K=h4w,GMW)]1Y`J9R'jI-CjC


----------



## م وائل حسنى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكركم على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## م وائل حسنى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## egycivil100 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل سعادة المهندس / سيد المحترم حفظه الله
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يسعدنى و يشرفنى ان ابلغكم بحاجتى الى البرنامج العظيم وفقكم الله
[email protected] بريد التواصل


KEY zfoxrCeBwWu - aQsHZITPowi - Q5CF9DdGF15 - zJaHyeAKE31 - 1JLRyeBrjkE

COD E1 0;Voh1)oKk)B\$:|KkelE8PipY*X|#P3h`%8*#hD#{X."AAI

CODE2 wMt&11=jQrQb=UYr^Rt.?F]NEexXcvjq{g[8Y4!;^vg9e6ly>rRER'!cRNT^1N;mV\vv|.u;FkM6s7JW, (sEiCAh

COD E3 !4xZ1T,~}n5?.|e-e\j;mh5/Ygbfb


----------



## egycivil100 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل سعادة المهندس / سيد المحترم حفظه الله
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

يسعدنى و يشرفنى ان ابلغكم بحاجتى الى البرنامج العظيم وفقكم الله
[email protected] بريد التواصل


KEY zfoxrCeBwWu - aQsHZITPowi - Q5CF9DdGF15 - zJaHyeAKE31 - 1JLRyeBrjkE

COD E1 0;Voh1)oKk)B\$:|KkelE8PipY*X|#P3h`%8*#hD#{X."AAI

CODE2 wMt&11=jQrQb=UYr^Rt.?F]NEexXcvjq{g[8Y4!;^vg9e6ly>rRER'!cRNT^1N;mV\vv|.u;FkM6s7JW, (sEiCAh

COD E3 !4xZ1T,~}n5?.|e-e\j;mh5/Ygbfb


----------



## ehab aleryani (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ المهندس/احمد سيد ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بأرسال هذا البرنامج وذالك لاحتياجي له وجزاك الله خير [email protected]

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
aOBn0dfZnd7 - P8O8rtnuACW - tO5ywpq9sGL - avv83KzevLq - QvfCDKH8NvF
[email protected]?,l6-4F6EYxt]RN1IUv6qEF>Y-siE8Q#bjj
LNX9,a+}DWnSm%=Rv}7Hprayf)AVTx*\n]Vk<k<i+^dv:BF]q4T9(*q+{$1)s5$q<04_TQ-8h5,K-pLt-~J,}{[z"7AFq0djj
( sk;$9K(l&;.Og/R(sD`KCdd
[email protected]


----------



## youssryali (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## محمدغلاب (1 يناير 2012)

شكر موصول يا اخى الفاضل وهذا مفتاح الفلاش

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
t9Xgrt9wEIe - zK6KhSX0mRz - 11jL1azqit3 - ttMK1WTYzMY - zERqVCDWheu
n#.oiBs9SaLmYlMtd=NQ]V+$>X|Lo13c!+i^pI?Utq7r8Q!Yi?.IdfG
em.WElHz}HG6R $Qz Chd
XD#@nt&KhgGcJsW=jkI5}[email protected]%jQDnx}IP`.=]w4{yS<C(}\;Hn4`HjJ,[email protected]_w;Z<GX,9FiiV=d[e:Hp[[email protected][email protected];mjPwo#lfbd
ولك جزيل الشكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=93465#ixzz1iD62vuoL​


----------



## حميد الحمد (8 يناير 2012)

​ *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يا سوبر مهندس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## باسم مرزوق (11 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى *


----------



## sabrymetwally (19 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الزروق احمد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من مر على الموضوع أو شارك فيه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## youssryali (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *درغام* (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aliahk (19 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز ممكن مساعدتي بريد التواصل [email protected]


------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PTltjFx645k - z8zGZDpHq1n - 1TDBVRC4IDW - 1vbMdg31Z13 - t8DEdNZjuxD
iXG5yRBB([email protected]#1J7QP{_+[P%p7g;5?i^u{@eV=Ky}@9R "9Yg.I.KGfAA
+7a4_j}jS*ffgEG+&F/\pv*qz%!BukuHoHf#Pi&V0*aw)PjlOPq$T#\Hun%WE{}SdEJ,;QewSvI:fw[[email protected]`'UBH"bhf
ql/hU+!xEU^4!/>Ty9;fLKFvbdvbCj


----------



## عبدو44 (15 يونيو 2012)

اخى العزيز ارجو ارسال نسخة من البرنامج وبيانات فلاشتى كالاتى على هذا الايميل [email protected] ولك الف شكر وارجو التواصل 

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
QvE3OHLH0pA - aUKEFNJUvPe - Pv90HXQSEUH - QTtVWlVNXPw - 1TdHWlutkK3
d)c&Pl!)|jD}1ftH]ObP%Ha!"{?c|[email protected]
2}8Fz$",aJQ`+gF!!n\b&trW=v\nz:[email protected]=/LJMNbbdl0w3Q![5H"$ia/]#~A~(odHg*5WCLsZr:[email protected]{0;uZQVvAfE
V1\0v^-0\tf"|mv47UIj "9fCd


----------



## مهدي الطائي (16 يونيو 2012)

شكراً على المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## wezamf (21 يونيو 2012)

thaaaanksss


----------



## zerfaoui sofiane (29 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## m.eid20000 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## @رحال@ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (28 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عملت اكثر من مرة على ارسال القلاش كي ولم احصل على البرنامج ياريت هلمرة تظبط
aZfzfU7c4Wj - P0vKWdjsqr5 - tKJCAhrjDtM - atUKk0idKzv - QtJIp13Rua8
mzD{U:{b/g'&|d0PPPL#e{6}lKe.I!'>^PO-tJqX+`KEjQz Cbb
!7ZEtR`:-?pmJrTHtj>-0qX'yuWAmt{xYX#y_;ri$vz?sc8Qukyc8c1QjI!HaIXFJ>`#=V*%QTp]f_{[email protected]`y#h<sFuU?0aEbb
Sm40}ouEj99v\&dv\&dwk[z"dfE


----------



## م قاسم محمد (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan.algabry (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilengo123 (18 أبريل 2013)

مجهود طيب بوركت


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (21 مايو 2013)

نريد البرنامج اين هووووووووووووو​


----------



## مهندس : فادي (25 يونيو 2013)

key 1QiHWg8nfm2 - aBViQRwibdN - Qm8dfGNkXge - 1f9i56xRWy4 - amUAxrnLO6X
code 1 D<[5w:!&V&*aFXZD$it!Fd3s\';A$.HIAk*uX.MVJ4&`[email protected]
code 2 9o>*l6!,X/$0ADcf!+2pdCj
code 3 lAZG%{CE5.,@[email protected]&x;M;b\u[Ibd-YMR{qYJAxlOvskom03u}[email protected](.0z:FJ_z:QTMFH^]3"]0`Ncnv_>AdE


----------



## Farman Amad (28 يوليو 2013)

Generated Key And Codes:------------------------[For Flash Memory]Pm5qRiQx39U - zfi1tdWHop7 - amB01tozF6E - 15TEEEb1ECp - t5JHV1pgjiCn(\Geot}vIXK-9p9$\L6~{*)HYRsSGs{RUWszDmk0N':].J68PyCfdu:#HW{?{8M8W3Y(J0ATtn_m-VIRtY>ne6v'}q'xI:1DP+p>uE{kQ6zI&PC_:ML2LV?kD3UEW%eE{W`,|k($ij+}@9R "9Yg.I.Efda;[(4uP]&[email protected]"=:[email protected];jOjEjhسلام عليكم ورحمته ارجوا ارسال باقي الرنامج لكي اتمكن من تفعيل التنزيل


----------



## Saif Elsayer (10 سبتمبر 2014)

عمل كبير شكرا علي المعلومات الثرة هذه.


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ahmed_567 (8 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (26 أغسطس 2019)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## REDOUIK (1 سبتمبر 2019)

مادام البرنامج تجريبي فقط فلا فائدة منه


----------



## uth (29 سبتمبر 2019)

https://filecr.com/windows/cad-earth/

بحثت عن وجبته لكم 
البرنامج كامل مع الكراك


----------

